# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Giới thiệu động cơ tuyến tính-Linear Motor

## chetaocnc

mới tham gia diễn đàn mày mò điều khiển linear motor anh em xem thử góp ý dùm mình nhé! ai cần dùng làm đồ án nghiên cứu chế tạo máy...thì mình gả luôn!
video cho anh em xem nè!

----------

CKD, Gamo, imechavn, Kythuat188_MV, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Để mình post lại giùm bác



Driver màu xanh xanh là của bác chế tạo hả?

----------


## CKD

Cái này bác chủ chạy theo kiểu motor 2 phase à?.
Cái StepNet driver nhìn hơi lạ nhỉ  :Smile:  Mà công năng của con này cũng khủng thật  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

hàng usa, cty sản xuất copley control, trước kia servo linear , step linear của hiwin dùng drive OEM của chú này
dự là dùng tms320 C2000 của TI

b.r

----------


## Gamo

À, con linear bên trên là step linear? chắc giống con của bác inhaiha

----------


## Ga con

Ngoài Q8 chỗ chị Phượng còn 1 cái Accelnet kìa anh. Thích thì lấy về ngâm kíu.

E thì có đụng qua mấy cái này, nhắm mấy cái lớn lớn như Centum thôi. Ngoài bãi cha TQ Ao Đôi có nằm trong mấy sọt, gom lại chắc có kha khá. Mà hỏi hắn thì  :Cool: .

Mấy dòng này dùng được nhiều loại feedback, kể cả optical enc, resolver, uv sine enc... Thông số dòng ra rất khủng (kể cả đời cũ) nhưng trong ruột toàn xài sò rời bé bé.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## inhainha

> À, con linear bên trên là step linear? chắc giống con của bác inhaiha


Con của mình hàng yaskawa mà bác, của bác chủ hàng khác mà

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, cảm ơn bác Phúc đẹp chai nhiều!!! Để ghé chị Phượng xem thử. Cái cha TQ đó thì chỉ bán cả sọt thôi  :Wink: 

Con này thì đúng như bác nói, em nghĩ là chạy các con bé có encoder rất ngon. Con bự bự mà chỉ có 75V thì chắc là ko đủ.

----------


## CKD

> Chùi, cảm ơn bác Phúc đẹp chai nhiều!!! Để ghé chị Phượng xem thử. Cái cha TQ đó thì chỉ bán cả sọt thôi 
> 
> Con này thì đúng như bác nói, em nghĩ là chạy các con bé có encoder rất ngon. Con bự bự mà chỉ có 75V thì chắc là ko đủ.


Gì mà không ngon cụ?
Áp cao hay thấp là do thiết kế motor thôi.. chứ liên quan gì đến size to hay nhỏ.
75V mấy con size86 dài ngắn khác nhau. Có con ghi tới 12Nm nữa kìa.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con bự bự size 85 thì dù thân ngắn đi nữa cũng chưa thấy con nào inductance dưới 6mH, muốn chạy nhanh áp phải khoảng 80v. Mấy con thân dài thường từ 15mH đến 40mH thì áp nên từ 100-200v. Cụ thể ra sao thì lão sư phụ step dạy rứa

Mấy con be bé dao động trong khoảng vài trăm uH đên 4mH, chạy con này chắc ko thua alphastep  :Wink:

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> mới tham gia diễn đàn mày mò điều khiển linear motor anh em xem thử góp ý dùm mình nhé! ai cần dùng làm đồ án nghiên cứu chế tạo máy...thì mình gả luôn!
> video cho anh em xem nè!


Bộ này hay đấy, hàng này mới hay mua lại vậy?
Công nhận Việt Nam mình nắm bắt công nghệ cũng nhanh thật. Không biết ngành nào dùng được loại này? Nếu có ý tưởng (Có thể hợp tác làm vài dự án như vậy).

----------


## CKD

Vậy con này thì chạy với áp bao nhiêu là vừa nhỉ cụ Gà?

4.4mH - 1omh

----------


## chetaocnc

chay với con driver của mình ngon luôn chắc được 5000rpm

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thua, hem biết, em gà mờ nhắm nhắm :x :x :x

Đùa thôi, con này chỉ cần khoảng 60v-70v là chạy ngon rồi. Nhưng mà nó là Easy Servo thì có lẽ ít pole hơn step thường => có thể chạy nhanh với volt thấp hơn nữa

----------


## Gamo

> chay với con driver của mình ngon luôn chắc được 5000rpm


Hehe, nếu chạy có gia tốc thì dễ mà (bác xem đoạn gần cuối, mình đang vừa quay phim vừa vặn tay nên nó lên hơi chậm)



Thật ra mình đang quan tâm là mua con này hay mua con alphastep driver. Con alphastep có thể phản ứng rất nhanh & torque tốt & êm.

Sao chủ thớt ko cho nó chạy với con motor bự có encoder mà dùng con motor nhỏ ko có encoder chi dzậy? Với lại nếu được thì khi test nên để motor nằm trên mặt bàn xem chạy có bị rung ko?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hehe, nếu chạy có gia tốc thì dễ mà (bác xem đoạn gần cuối, mình đang vừa quay phim vừa vặn tay nên nó lên hơi chậm)
> 
> 
> 
> Thật ra mình đang quan tâm là mua con này hay mua con alphastep driver. Con alphastep có thể phản ứng rất nhanh & torque tốt. Với kế tiếp nữa là chạy có êm ko? Sao chủ thớt ko cho nó chạy với con motor bự có encoder mà dùng con motor nhỏ ko có encoder chi dzậy?


ủa chứ con driver của em k phải hả anh no có feedback chạy các chế độ servo mode, operating mode :Stick Out Tongue: osition,velocity,current rất nhiều thiết lập khác nữa.......nói chung 1 đống heeeheee

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> Ngoài Q8 chỗ chị Phượng còn 1 cái Accelnet kìa anh. Thích thì lấy về ngâm kíu.
> 
> E thì có đụng qua mấy cái này, nhắm mấy cái lớn lớn như Centum thôi. Ngoài bãi cha TQ Ao Đôi có nằm trong mấy sọt, gom lại chắc có kha khá. Mà hỏi hắn thì .
> 
> Mấy dòng này dùng được nhiều loại feedback, kể cả optical enc, resolver, uv sine enc... Thông số dòng ra rất khủng (kể cả đời cũ) nhưng trong ruột toàn xài sò rời bé bé.
> 
> Thanks.


đồ mẽo, kỹ sư mẽo mua nó tự trừ hao

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, nếu chạy có gia tốc thì dễ mà (bác xem đoạn gần cuối, mình đang vừa quay phim vừa vặn tay nên nó lên hơi chậm)
> 
> 
> 
> Thật ra mình đang quan tâm là mua con này hay mua con alphastep driver. Con alphastep có thể phản ứng rất nhanh & torque tốt & êm.
> 
> Sao chủ thớt ko cho nó chạy với con motor bự có encoder mà dùng con motor nhỏ ko có encoder chi dzậy? Với lại nếu được thì khi test nên để motor nằm trên mặt bàn xem chạy có bị rung ko?


khoe tektronix trá hình

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, nếu chạy có gia tốc thì dễ mà (bác xem đoạn gần cuối, mình đang vừa quay phim vừa vặn tay nên nó lên hơi chậm)
> 
> 
> 
> Thật ra mình đang quan tâm là mua con này hay mua con alphastep driver. Con alphastep có thể phản ứng rất nhanh & torque tốt & êm.
> 
> Sao chủ thớt ko cho nó chạy với con motor bự có encoder mà dùng con motor nhỏ ko có encoder chi dzậy? Với lại nếu được thì khi test nên để motor nằm trên mặt bàn xem chạy có bị rung ko?


chưa dùng nhưng chém luôn
có thể bị rung và có thể ko bị rung, con này turning được nên sẽ xãy ra cả hai trường hợp,
ngon thì phải biết turning, và em nghĩ là drive có soft hỗ trợ turning tốt

turning rồi gắn motor khác, điện áp khác ko turning lại chạy ko ngon ngay được, lại phải turning lại

drive của cụ đang có vấn đề nhỏ nhỏ , cụ để ý âm thanh

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc. cha này tinh mắt thính tai quá....  :Big Grin:  Đúng là con này đang bị trượt nhưng chưa biết cách giải quyết.... nhưng tau tạm cho nó vào công trình thế kỷ rồi vì ko kiếm ra step có encoder chạy 60V trở xuống >.< chế thì làm biếng quá => đợi tên sư phọ làm rồi hắn chỉ  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Ặc. cha này tinh mắt thính tai quá....  Đúng là con này đang bị trượt nhưng chưa biết cách giải quyết.... nhưng tau tạm cho nó vào công trình thế kỷ rồi vì ko kiếm ra step có encoder chạy 60V trở xuống >.< chế thì làm biếng quá => đợi tên sư phọ làm rồi hắn chỉ


đang chạy colsed loop?
con sanyo của cụ chạy áp thấp mà ta
thuật toán xịn mà ko cải thiện được hiệu năng, khác phục các vấn đề vật lí là sao

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, con đó bé tẹo mà, làm ăn được gì đâu >.< Hôm đó vọc test step closed loop cho vui, ko định nghiên cứu, để mấy tên trùm làm, ko phải nghề của mình

Mà muốn chơi step encoder mất công quá, phải bắt chước ông & chú Racing Jav: đục lỗ bắt encoder, giải phẫu motor rewire lại thành parallel => quá nhiều việc

----------


## nhatson

trong chuồng gà có món nào to đâu ta, con đó cũng khá to so với chuồng gà rồi  :Smile: 

mà em thấy cụ chạy >1000rpm với con motor đó tại áp 24V, vậy thì con đó chạy áp thấp okies, có vấn đề gì đâu ta

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có 1 con đó thôi, thiết kế driver cho mình nó thì mất công quá, với lại size 42 sợ kéo hàng ko nổi

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, có 1 con đó thôi, thiết kế driver cho mình nó thì mất công quá, với lại size 42 sợ kéo hàng ko nổi


sao cứ phải used, mua mấy con step HBS về dùng là ngon ngay mờ

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, đâu còn thú vui nữa pa, mấy con HBS đó đi kèm theo driver luôn rôi....

Hồi chiều dụ CKD con Easy Servo mà hắn cũng ko chịu >.<

----------


## nhatson

hohơ, toàn thấy làm cho kháchh hàng, có phải làm chơi đâu mà vui với bùn ta

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nghiên cứu các loại motor driver & săn lùng các loại motor là thú vui mà. Đi sâu hơn nữa thì thôi  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

step có encoder AB phòng khi cụ cần làm ăn lớn

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...6-faebb8e9a830
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...a-7ef3e2a2778a
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...a-7ef3e2a2778a

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

Mình có mấy con ezi motor không có drive nè. Bác gà cần không?

----------


## Gamo

ặc ặc... rẻ quá

@inhainha: hoho tốt quá, giá cả thế nào hả bác?

----------


## inhainha

> ặc ặc... rẻ quá
> 
> @inhainha: hoho tốt quá, giá cả thế nào hả bác?


Vác mấy motor mitsu qua đổi đê  :Big Grin: 

Đang có:

EZM-43L-A-D
EZM-28M-D-D
EZM-60M-A-D
EZM-86M-A-F (Ezi size 86 M)
EZM-56L-A-D
EZM-60L-A-D 

Mỗi loại 1 cái

Hốt hết đổi cho mình 4 cái motor mitsu 400w đi bác

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... mình chỉ khoái ôm hàng mang về thờ chứ ko khoái bán... hay bác cho cái giá đi?

----------


## inhainha

> Hohoho... mình chỉ khoái ôm hàng mang về thờ chứ ko khoái bán... hay bác cho cái giá đi?


Nếu bác hốt hết, mình tính giá 300k/kg

----------


## Gamo

À, bon nó bao nhiêu kg vậy bác? Mình đoán chắc cũng phải 10kg-20kg?

----------


## Nam CNC

300K/1kg hơi căng , nếu quy ra tiền con 86 còn mắc hơn cái con cha Nhat Son post link mua mới.

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

> 300K/1kg hơi căng , nếu quy ra tiền con 86 còn mắc hơn cái con cha Nhat Son post link mua mới.


Con EZI nó giá mắc bác ơi, hàng Tàu sao so được. Bác nói vậy cũng nhột, thôi đại hạ giá 200k/kg luôn. Bán hỗ trợ nghiên cứu  :Big Grin: 

Nhiêu kg thì cũng không biết nữa, 60L tương đương con asm69, 60M tương đương asm66. 42L với 28M 2 con này cộng lại chắc được 1kg quá

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng oài... 300/kg nhìn rẻ chứ mấy con motor nặng lắm. Tau cân ký với người iu của mày 100k/kg mà lần nào trả tiền cũng méo mặt luôn

----------


## nhatson

> Con EZI nó giá mắc bác ơi, hàng Tàu sao so được. Bác nói vậy cũng nhột, thôi đại hạ giá 200k/kg luôn. Bán hỗ trợ nghiên cứu 
> 
> Nhiêu kg thì cũng không biết nữa, 60L tương đương con asm69, 60M tương đương asm66. 42L với 28M 2 con này cộng lại chắc được 1kg quá


trung bình con 86 nặng cỡ 3kg
cụ cứ cân 1 dống, rồi cho cụ gamo cái giá để cụ ấy liệu chuồng mà gắp

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, post xong mới thấy bài của bác inhainha. Ok, mình lấy hết, cảm ơn bác đã đại hạ giá hỗ trợ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

bác inhaiha cần motor chắc là dư driver rồi. Hay là tôi với bác chơi bài gà trống đổi lấy gà mái cho chúng có đôi có lứa đê?

----------


## inhainha

> Hoho, post xong mới thấy bài của bác inhainha. Ok, mình lấy hết, cảm ơn bác đã đại hạ giá hỗ trợ!


OK. Liên lạc em mình lấy hàng nhé. Mà bữa trao đổi hàng bác với 2 cái motor mà chưa tính toán nhỉ. 2 cái motor đó giá 800k nha bác. Mình còn thừa tiền thối không ta?  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> bác inhaiha cần motor chắc là dư driver rồi. Hay là tôi với bác chơi bài gà trống đổi lấy gà mái cho chúng có đôi có lứa đê?


Motor mình gạ đổi với bác gamo đề dành thôi, mình cũng chưa có driver đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

À, 2 motor đó học trò mình trả tiền cho em trai bác luôn rồi?  :Big Grin:  Cũng cảm ơn bác đã để giá rất hữu nghị. Bác hỏi lại Khanh nhé. Nếu anh học trò mình chưa trả thì để mình xử hắn.

Có cái cưa lọng & súng bắt vít National thì em bác nói là nhận trước rồi mình & bác thanh toán sau?

Có 2 cái driver của bác để hôm nay mình test luôn để bác còn xả hàng  :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, post xong mới thấy bài của bác inhainha. Ok, mình lấy hết, cảm ơn bác đã đại hạ giá hỗ trợ!


về chộp hình cái encoder 10.000p/r cho  em xem với nhé

----------


## Gamo

ặc ặc... pa đừng làm tau sợ chứ, ok để có gì tau chụp lên rồi post cho ông xem. Show hàng bộ linear & 5 pha ông inhainha đang gửi luôn, con đó hơi bị đẹp

----------

inhainha, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

rõ nét tí nhá  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ biến cái thread này thành mua bán hết rồi.
Méc ét mìn bem mấy bác chơi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, con linear motor của bác có encoder nhưng bị cắt cụt rất sát (nằm bên dưới, bên phải dây công suất) Dây công suất cũng bị cụt => phải gỡ ra nối lại



Có điều mình sợ nối lại xong thì dư linh kiện quá, ko còn chuẩn & gin nữa, ông imhainha có muốn tui nối cho ông 2 dây đó hem, hay để ông tự xử cho chắc ăn?

----------

inhainha, nhatson

----------


## inhainha

> Hmm, con linear motor của bác có encoder nhưng bị cắt cụt rất sát (nằm bên dưới, bên phải dây công suất) Dây công suất cũng bị cụt => phải gỡ ra nối lại
> 
> 
> 
> Có điều mình sợ nối lại xong thì dư linh kiện quá, ko còn chuẩn & gin nữa, ông imhainha có muốn tui nối cho ông 2 dây đó hem, hay để ông tự xử cho chắc ăn?


Nối giúp đi bác, đồ sắt này cần gì chuẩn với zin. Cứ thế phang luôn đê  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Thưa các cụ.... sau khi đã băng bó chân trên chân dưới của em linear servo cho cụ inhainha, gắn vào driver của cụ ấy thì xuất hiện dòng thông báo đỏ lòm sau



Nhục là em tra manual ko có lỗi A.08 mới lạ chứ? Hỏi vài lão sư phọ, lão nào lão ấy đều giống bị bó trxxx hết >.<, có bác nào biết lỗi này do đâu ko ợ? :x :x :x

----------

inhainha

----------


## Nam CNC

Em biết nè !!! lỗi này tra manual nó giải thích là " hàng 2nd khỏi cần tìm hiểu , cứ mua cái mới mà xài." HOHOHO

----------

Gamo, inhainha, nhatson

----------


## ngocdong2001

Lỗi này lo do bị chập dây động cơ, hồi trước mình xài mấy con servo thông thường thì check lại 3 cộng dây pha & cọng dây mass coi nối bị lộn hay ko nhe bác. Mà cái driver đó hình như của mấy con servo thường mà, đâu có lái được loại tuyến tính này đâu???

----------

Gamo

----------


## ghoang

Alarm A.08 là "Linear scale pitch setting error" em chỉ biết có thế hehe.
Bác google "Linear scale pitch setting error" là ra cả đống tha hồ mà ngâm tiếp :d

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## chetaocnc

> Thưa các cụ.... sau khi đã băng bó chân trên chân dưới của em linear servo cho cụ inhainha, gắn vào driver của cụ ấy thì xuất hiện dòng thông báo đỏ lòm sau
> 
> 
> 
> Nhục là em tra manual ko có lỗi A.08 mới lạ chứ? Hỏi vài lão sư phọ, lão nào lão ấy đều giống bị bó trxxx hết >.<, có bác nào biết lỗi này do đâu ko ợ? :x :x :x


ái chà cái này mua con driver của em về xài ok ngay

----------


## Gamo

Ui, cảm ơn bác!!! Em mới test mà thấy 3 dây đồng lực trở là 22ohm => chắc ko bị chập hay bị ngặt hả bác? Em thử rút dây động lực ra thì cũng bị lỗi y như trên?

Bác inhainha nhờ em test bộ này, driver + motor bác ấy đưa chung ợ.
Thật ra theo quan điểm của em motor linear cũng giống AC Servo: (em đang test con linear ở nhà theo kiểu AC)

----------


## Gamo

> Alarm A.08 là "Linear scale pitch setting error" em chỉ biết có thế hehe.
> Bác google "Linear scale pitch setting error" là ra cả đống tha hồ mà ngâm tiếp :d


Chà, cái này có lẽ đúng... để google xem sao?




> ái chà cái này mua con driver của em về xài ok ngay


Hoho, bác nói ông inhainha đi.
Cái driver của bác thì cho phép nhiều cấu hình, thích hợp cho em iu khoa học. Nhưng ứng dụng thực tiễn thì giá cao quá lại ko kiếm ra motor tận dụng ưu thế closed loop của driver. Bác mà có giá tốt hơn thì mình lấy vài bộ sưu tập :P

----------


## inhainha

Trợ giúp lực sĩ gà  :Big Grin: 

http://www.proenergo.ru/doc_pdf/serv...tup_Manual.pdf

https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...Ade_5oFapy4u-M

----------

Gamo

----------


## chetaocnc

> Chà, cái này có lẽ đúng... để google xem sao?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, bác nói ông inhainha đi.
> Cái driver của bác thì cho phép nhiều cấu hình, thích hợp cho em iu khoa học. Nhưng ứng dụng thực tiễn thì giá cao quá lại ko kiếm ra motor tận dụng ưu thế closed loop của driver. Bác mà có giá tốt hơn thì mình lấy vài bộ sưu tập :P


xài thực tế luôn nhé bác không phải để em yêu khoa học tháo từ con máy gần tỷ bạc mà chỉ để em yêu khoa học hả bác :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sorry bác, ý mình nói là khi xài thực tế thì mình ko cần nhiều tính năng của driver này mà thường cần đơn giản dễ bảo trì bảo dưỡng.

Driver này chạy step closed loop rất tốt. Tuy nhiên do nó là universal driver nên khi dùng với motor cụ thể, người dùng phải cấu hình lại các thông số => mất công mà chưa chắc ngon. Ngoài ra áp con này chỉ có 75V là hơi thấp.

Các dòng khác như alphastep chẳng hạn thì đi cả bộ, thông số đã được tình toán tương đối tối ưu trong driver => đỡ mất công.

----------


## CKD

> xài thực tế luôn nhé bác không phải để em yêu khoa học tháo từ con máy gần tỷ bạc mà chỉ để em yêu khoa học hả bác


Nói kiểu này không thực tế chút nào. Giống như nhiều bạn đem so với giá ebay hoặc giá hãng vây.
Em từng ôm 2 cái ống laser từ 2 con máy (nghe đâu con máy cả tỷ). Về ngâm xong hết cứu, vất cân ký ve chai đây này.
Giá trị sử dụng được xác lập bỡi nhu cầu. Mà nhu cầu thì tùy thôi. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu diy đơn giản thì có nhiều giải pháp tiết kiệm và hiệu quả hơn.

Mấy con này ưu việc ở chổ khã năng thích nghi mạnh. Phù hợp cho bác nào lụm được motor lạ mà không có dirver.
Ngoài ro còn có giá trị nghiên cứu lớn.

----------


## thuhanoi

Có bác chơi nguyên dàn ốc nhôm tháo từ máy bay cả trăm triệu đô la vào chiếc xe đạp đó nhé

----------


## chetaocnc

> Nói kiểu này không thực tế chút nào. Giống như nhiều bạn đem so với giá ebay hoặc giá hãng vây.
> Em từng ôm 2 cái ống laser từ 2 con máy (nghe đâu con máy cả tỷ). Về ngâm xong hết cứu, vất cân ký ve chai đây này.
> Giá trị sử dụng được xác lập bỡi nhu cầu. Mà nhu cầu thì tùy thôi. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu diy đơn giản thì có nhiều giải pháp tiết kiệm và hiệu quả hơn.
> 
> Mấy con này ưu việc ở chổ khã năng thích nghi mạnh. Phù hợp cho bác nào lụm được motor lạ mà không có dirver.
> Ngoài ro còn có giá trị nghiên cứu lớn.


nếu nhận xét như bác thì còn tạm nghe được chứ bác gamo nhận xét vậy mình k thích chút nào. thứ nhất tại hàng mình anh em mua về xài thực tế rồi chứ k phải để nghiên cứu, thứ 2 con em là driver motor ứng dụng rộng rãi trong cnc chứ k phải laser của bác mua!  tốt nhất chưa xài đừng phán bậy bạ nhé mấy bác! nếu có so sánh thì so sánh thực tế 1 chút lấy driver ra so sánh em không phải thần thánh hoá con driver em bán nhưng cái nào bản chất nó tốt là tốt xấu là xấu mấy bác phải nhận xét thực tế chút! thanks!

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì bác chủ ráp con máy ứng dụng drive này cho con máy của bác rồi sau đó post cái sản phẩm lên cho đánh giá thì sau đó anh em mới tin nó ngon rồi mới hot chứ , chứ cái video của bác thì cũng là demo thôi chứ ứng dụng gì thực tế anh em thấy đâu , mà ngoặt một nỗi nó chỉ có cái drive thôi , còn con động cơ gì hợp thì chẳng biết , cứ mua xong rồi test thì chừng nào xong , nói thẳng bác đừng tức , chứ 1 combo anpha mắc hơn 1 combo của bác vài trăm nhưng nó đã được chứng minh thực tế trên diễn đàn , rất dễ xài , mà lỡ có hư hỏng cũng có nhiều cơ hội mua cái khác bù vào , chứ drive của bác nó hư 1 cái thì kiếm đâu ra ngoài đợt hàng này ? mà thay cái khác vào lỡ respone time 2 loại nó khác nhau thì thay luôn mấy cái còn lại càng phí hơn , nên Gamo nói em yêu khoa học không có gì sai. 

Muốn nhận xét thực tế thì phải có cái thực tế để nhận xét chứ .

----------


## CKD

Kaka!
Tớ đâu quan tâm việc bạn bán hàng nên thần thánh hóa sản phẩm gì đâu.
Tớ chỉ đứng trên phương diện người xem, người sử dụng, nhận xét sản phẩm dựa trên công bố từ hãng, từ clip mà bạn post.

Cũng không nói là người mua sản phẩm về để sử dụng hay để nghiên cứu, hoặc cả hai. Nhưng mình đoán là với những người dùng thì cũng đặt nặng khã năng tương thích motor thôi.. chứ chưa chắc đặt nặng khã năng êm/mượt/mạnh gì đó.

Những góp ý của mình trước giờ.. chỉ mang tính xây dựng để nếu bạn làm thêm clip thì tập trung hơn những điểm mà với người xem như mình quan tâm.

Việc cái nguồn laser.. bạn bảo không phải thiết bị rộng rãi gì đó thì mình cũng không đồng ý. Vì những thiết bị như này, khi xác định không hoạt động thì đồng nghĩa với bỏ hoặc tháo linh kiện. Khã năng sữa chữa rất khó.
Điểm khác nữa là bạn bảo tháo từ máy tiền tỷ nên nó phải hữu dụng. Nên mình mới bảo cái nguồn laser cũng được tháo từ máy tiền tỷ, và chắc chắn là có tỷ trọng trong giá cao hơn nhiều lần thậm chí rất nhiều lần con driver đều trở thành vô dụng nếu cũ & hỏng.

Ngoài ra vụ ebay. Có hể có giá bán cao vì nhiều nguyên nhân.
- Ở nước ngoài.. đồ cũ không được bày bán công khai như VN. Do đó mua đồ cũ cũng khó hơn (giống như anh/em ở tỉnh vậy, làm gì có bãi này nọ mà mua), đồ mới từ china cũng khó khăn khi tiếp cận một số nước.
- Những thợ sữa chữa, bảo trì các hệ thống cũ, cần vật tư để thay thế, nhưng vật tư này đã ngưng sản xuất. Mà mua của hãng khác thì chủ sở hữu không đồng ý.
- V.v....

Riêng bản thân thì cũng ham hố vì thích mới, thích lạ và nhất là khã năng tương thích tùm lum thứ.

----------


## Gamo

> nếu nhận xét như bác thì còn tạm nghe được chứ bác gamo nhận xét vậy mình k thích chút nào. thứ nhất tại hàng mình anh em mua về xài thực tế rồi chứ k phải để nghiên cứu, thứ 2 con em là driver motor ứng dụng rộng rãi trong cnc chứ k phải laser của bác mua!  tốt nhất chưa xài đừng phán bậy bạ nhé mấy bác! nếu có so sánh thì so sánh thực tế 1 chút lấy driver ra so sánh em không phải thần thánh hoá con driver em bán nhưng cái nào bản chất nó tốt là tốt xấu là xấu mấy bác phải nhận xét thực tế chút! thanks!


Hehe, bác nóng tính quá. Mình chỉ nhận xét khách quan vì mình đang có 1 con trong tay & 1 mớ driver khác sưu tập bấy lâu nay. Với lại nếu bác biết điện tử thì bác sẽ biết giới hạn của driver của bác ra sao.

----------


## chetaocnc

> thôi thì bác chủ ráp con máy ứng dụng drive này cho con máy của bác rồi sau đó post cái sản phẩm lên cho đánh giá thì sau đó anh em mới tin nó ngon rồi mới hot chứ , chứ cái video của bác thì cũng là demo thôi chứ ứng dụng gì thực tế anh em thấy đâu , mà ngoặt một nỗi nó chỉ có cái drive thôi , còn con động cơ gì hợp thì chẳng biết , cứ mua xong rồi test thì chừng nào xong , nói thẳng bác đừng tức , chứ 1 combo anpha mắc hơn 1 combo của bác vài trăm nhưng nó đã được chứng minh thực tế trên diễn đàn , rất dễ xài , mà lỡ có hư hỏng cũng có nhiều cơ hội mua cái khác bù vào , chứ drive của bác nó hư 1 cái thì kiếm đâu ra ngoài đợt hàng này ? mà thay cái khác vào lỡ respone time 2 loại nó khác nhau thì thay luôn mấy cái còn lại càng phí hơn , nên Gamo nói em yêu khoa học không có gì sai. 
> 
> Muốn nhận xét thực tế thì phải có cái thực tế để nhận xét chứ .


em k làm máy để mấy bác ngoài hà nội ráp rồi bác xem nhé cần gì tức cho mệt ai thấy xài được thì mua về xài k thì đừng mua còn việc động cơ phù hợp hay không thì bác coi kĩ cái phần mềm nhé 1 phát là phù hợp ngay nên nhiều khi người ta nói chưa xài thật tế thì đừng nói bậy bạ! còn ai ở SG thì liên hệ bạn  Bình (0909057750) nick hellboy424  hỏi nhé bạn đó có mua 3 bộ đó

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hehe, bác nóng tính quá. Mình chỉ nhận xét khách quan vì mình đang có 1 con trong tay & 1 mớ driver khác sưu tập bấy lâu nay. Với lại nếu bác biết điện tử thì bác sẽ biết giới hạn của driver của bác ra sao.


con này có nhiều dòng lắm bác, em không phải nóng gì nhưng hàng em bán để chế máy mà bác cứ bảo để nghiên cứu  :Big Grin:  thì em có nói con driver của em là nhất đâu cái gì cũng có hạn chế của nó nhưng theo em với giá tiền đó nó là tốt rồi còn mấy bác trên đưa ra cái so sánh em k hiểu nổi bó chim :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Bạn ơi!
Bài này không phài bài bán hàng mà là trao đổi về tính năng của con driver.
Nên việc góp ý, trao đổi, so sánh (có thể ngộ nhận thành dìm hàng) là bình thường. Với cái clip của bạn.. mình vẫn có thể lấy TB6560 ra làm clip đáp ứng được ngay vài tính năng là chạy đúng, chạy nhanh. Hoặc lấy yaskawa hoặc panasonic với motor đồng bộ ra.. tuning xong chạy không tải cho choáng ngộp luôn.

Nhưng trong chủ đề này.. bạn khởi xướng và giới thiệu dòng driver này.. nên ta chỉ muốn tập trung vào các điểm mạnh mà driver này có thể mang lại. Vì khi bạn bảo nó là tốt thì sẽ có phản biện là nó làm được vậy chưa hẵn là tốt hoặc có cái làm tốt hơn.

Thay vì tập trung vào phân tích nó làm được tất cả mọi chuyện và chuyện gì cũng leo lên được 8-9 điểm (thang điểm 10) trong khi những thằng khác chỉ có 1 môn 10 điểm còn những môn khác chỉ 4-5 thậm chí ZERO. Thì ở đây lại bị cuốn vào dòng xoáy PR sản phẩm, rồi lại cảm thấy bị dìm hàng.
Quả thật.. nếu muốn làm clip chỉ nhằm mục đích giới thiệu sản phẩm, không phải để trao đổi thì nên để hẵn vào chủ đề bán hàng của bạn. Khi đó ai kêu ca bạn có thể nhờ AD can thiệp.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bạn ơi!
> Bài này không phài bài bán hàng mà là trao đổi về tính năng của con driver.
> Nên việc góp ý, trao đổi, so sánh (có thể ngộ nhận thành dìm hàng) là bình thường. Với cái clip của bạn.. mình vẫn có thể lấy TB6560 ra làm clip đáp ứng được ngay vài tính năng là chạy đúng, chạy nhanh. Hoặc lấy yaskawa hoặc panasonic với motor đồng bộ ra.. tuning xong chạy không tải cho choáng ngộp luôn.
> 
> Nhưng trong chủ đề này.. bạn khởi xướng và giới thiệu dòng driver này.. nên ta chỉ muốn tập trung vào các điểm mạnh mà driver này có thể mang lại. Vì khi bạn bảo nó là tốt thì sẽ có phản biện là nó làm được vậy chưa hẵn là tốt hoặc có cái làm tốt hơn.
> 
> Thay vì tập trung vào phân tích nó làm được tất cả mọi chuyện và chuyện gì cũng leo lên được 8-9 điểm (thang điểm 10) trong khi những thằng khác chỉ có 1 môn 10 điểm còn những môn khác chỉ 4-5 thậm chí ZERO. Thì ở đây lại bị cuốn vào dòng xoáy PR sản phẩm, rồi lại cảm thấy bị dìm hàng.
> Quả thật.. nếu muốn làm clip chỉ nhằm mục đích giới thiệu sản phẩm, không phải để trao đổi thì nên để hẵn vào chủ đề bán hàng của bạn. Khi đó ai kêu ca bạn có thể nhờ AD can thiệp.


Hồi giờ bác có thấy cái máy trị giá gần tỷ bạc mà nhà sản xuất sử dụng driver của china k vậy? bác nào thích so sánh thì đem driver tới cho em so sánh em k nói cái driver của em là nhất chỉ nói với giá tiền đó nó là tốt rồi!

----------


## thuhanoi

> con này có nhiều dòng lắm bác, em không phải nóng gì nhưng hàng em bán để chế máy mà bác cứ bảo để nghiên cứu  thì em có nói con driver của em là nhất đâu cái gì cũng có hạn chế của nó nhưng theo em với giá tiền đó nó là tốt rồi còn mấy bác trên đưa ra cái so sánh em k hiểu nổi bó chim


Thì nó ít có trên thị trường bãi xả nên mới nghiên cứu chớ, về giá cả thì nó thuộc dạng giá rẻ trên thị trường (tờ giới thiệu sản phẩm bảo thế : low cost chi chi đó - mình hổng có học tiếng Anh nên có thể hiểu và viết sai  :Big Grin:  ). Nhưng bộ DRV này lắp vào máy với động cơ được tuning tốt sẽ chạy tốt cho máy cỡ nhỏ -trung.

----------


## Gamo

> Hồi giờ bác có thấy cái máy trị giá gần tỷ bạc mà nhà sản xuất sử dụng driver của china k vậy? bác nào thích so sánh thì đem driver tới cho em so sánh em k nói cái driver của em là nhất chỉ nói với giá tiền đó nó là tốt rồi!


Haizo, thế bác có thấy bao nhiêu % máy giá triệu đô sử dụng driver của Copley Control? E là quá ít so với Vexta nhỉ?

Cũng như bác thuhanoi nói & theo mình biết thì Copley Controls nổi tiếng là cung cấp các sản phẩm OEM & low cost alternative. Nhìn cách driver là biết: driver Vexta 110V mở ra tụ 450V, driver Copley Control chạy 75V mở ra là tụ 100V => loại nào đắt tiền & tốt hơn?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Haizo, thế bác có thấy bao nhiêu % máy giá triệu đô sử dụng driver của Copley Control? E là hơi ít so với Vexta nhỉ?


bác biết chính xác không? em là dân sửa laptop nhìn mạch in driver là em biết chất lượng tới đâu nhé bác không cần phải test chi nhiều! hiện em còn một số con gãy jack cắm nguuồn vài bữa bán giá rẻ cho mấy bác thích nghiên cứu khi đó bác mua về là biết em nó tới đâu à :Big Grin:  nhớ ủng hộ em nha thanks bác

----------


## chetaocnc

cảm ơn mấy bác quan tâm cãi vả làm topic của em rôm rả hẳn lên :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ! giờ bác nào nói cứ nói em im lặng tới khi làm cai clip tét hoàn thiện hơn thanks tất cả các bác nhé!

----------


## Gamo

Haiz... tức là bác chỉ là thợ sửa laptop, chưa làm CNC bao giờ, mới bắt đầu đúng ko? Hôm trước nghe bác la Duy "ko biết cách servo hoạt động" là biết ngay bác còn chưa biết cách sử dụng servo ra sao. Nghe cách bác trả lời bác NamCNC mình cũng đoán vậy.

Anyway, nhờ mọi người vào tranh luận mà topic này rôm rả hẳn. Chúc bác vọc CNC vui vẻ!

----------


## chetaocnc

> Haiz... tức là bác chỉ là thợ sửa laptop, chưa làm CNC bao giờ, mới bắt đầu đúng ko? Hôm trước nghe bác la Duy "ko biết cách servo hoạt động" là biết ngay bác còn chưa biết cách sử dụng servo ra sao. Nghe cách bác trả lời bác NamCNC mình cũng đoán vậy.
> 
> Anyway, nhờ mọi người vào tranh luận mà topic này rôm rả hẳn. Chúc bác vọc CNC vui vẻ!


kakaka đúng rồi bác chúc mọi người buổi tối vui vẻ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> nếu nhận xét như bác thì còn tạm nghe được chứ bác gamo nhận xét vậy mình k thích chút nào. thứ nhất tại hàng mình anh em mua về xài thực tế rồi chứ k phải để nghiên cứu, thứ 2 con em là driver motor ứng dụng rộng rãi trong cnc chứ k phải laser của bác mua!  tốt nhất chưa xài đừng phán bậy bạ nhé mấy bác! nếu có so sánh thì so sánh thực tế 1 chút lấy driver ra so sánh em không phải thần thánh hoá con driver em bán nhưng cái nào bản chất nó tốt là tốt xấu là xấu mấy bác phải nhận xét thực tế chút! thanks!


xài thực tế là cắm mấy con motor lên quay quay í ah  :Smile: 
thực tế khi mà có dự án thực tế thoai ah, mà khi có dự án thực tế  sẽ có rất nhiều lựa chọn khác nữa

1 ví dụ là trước đây linear motor, ac servo motor hiwin  dùng drive của copley control, còn hiện nay có lẽ chú china nào đó OEM cho hiwin 
b.r

----------


## ducduy9104

> xài thực tế luôn nhé bác không phải để em yêu khoa học tháo từ con máy gần tỷ bạc mà chỉ để em yêu khoa học hả bác


Đọc cmt của bác tự nhiên em lại nhớ mấy con máy của rexroth nguyên dàn điện đẹp lung linh đời >2000 giá thì hơn chục tỷ mà tháo ra chỉ có để ngắm chứ không chạy được vì nó xài mạng  :Wink:

----------


## chetaocnc

> xài thực tế là cắm mấy con motor lên quay quay í ah 
> thực tế khi mà có dự án thực tế thoai ah, mà khi có dự án thực tế  sẽ có rất nhiều lựa chọn khác nữa
> 
> 1 ví dụ là trước đây linear motor, ac servo motor hiwin  dùng drive của copley control, còn hiện nay có lẽ chú china nào đó OEM cho hiwin 
> b.r


cũng có thể là giá cả nữa chứ bác đâu phải chọn thằng khác là tại thằng này không tốt, với bác thử xài đi rồi hãy đưa ra nhận xét chính xác được hàng thương hiệu chứ đâu phải hàng china đâu bác. em bán cho người ta xài người ta đánh giá tốt và còn mua thêm nữa mà! dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác nhận xét

----------


## nhatson

thi thoảng em cũng thử, thường kết luận sẽ là , có dàn cơ khí ngon trước khi nghĩ tới motor control
cơ khí ngon rồi thì phần điện ngon mới phát huy hết tác dụng của nó

và để biết lỗi thì cần thời gian để chạy thử, và cá nhân em thấy rằng với hệ thống CNC open loop, chạy với servo có nhiều vấn để khi chạy tốt độ cao
CNC chạy servo nên là hệ thống cnc closed loop

còn chuyện đánh giá tốt của khách hàng bác, em nghĩ bác nên post bên topic mua bán của bác , chuyện thương mại cá nhân vác ra đây làm gì nhỉ

ngon nhất ngon nhì em nghĩ để lên máy chạy đua xem nó ra sao

----------

Gamo

----------


## chetaocnc

chốt lại là bác dùng rồi hãy phán xét không thì  im lặng là hay nhất bác à! Đây là lời khuyên chân thành của em dành Cho bác k chỉ riêng cái driver của em mà tất cả những cái gì trên đời này nữa! Thanks!

----------


## CKD

Bạn bảo mọi người dùng rồi thì hãy nói. Vậy bạn đã dùng qua được bao nhiêu sản phẩm tương tự rồi? Bạn có thể liệt kê sơ qua để mọi người thấy được sự uyên thâm của bạn. Để có cơ sở để có thể tự so sánh và đánh giá sản phẩm của mình là tốt nhất hoặc tốt nhất trong tầm giá?
Nếu không thì bạn nên dùng những sản phẩm khác đi rồi hãy tự khen sản phẩm của mình (bán) nhé.

Ý kiến về cái driver này.. ngoài chuyện *tương thích tốt* ra.. thì mấy tính năng cần thiết cho drive trợ động _có thể gọi là tốt_ chứ không thể nào gọi là tốt nhất được. Lý thuyết khoa học sản xuất đã chứng minh _all in one_ không thể nào tốt nhất.
Về giá thì giá tốt cho 1 thiết bị all in one cũ chứ không phải giá tốt cho một bộ driver step hay servo.

Là trao đổi thì mọi người có quyền đưa ra ý kiến riêng của mình. Có quyền dẫn chứng & chứng minh ý kiến của mình là đúng. Có vậy thì mới mở mang & tăng kiến thức.

Vậy tớ đề nghị AD chuyển mục này qua mục bán hàng của bạn nhé. Vì chỉ có mục đích PR cho sản phẩm, chỉ tân bốc sản phẩm, mọi ý kiến trái chiều được xem là dìm hàng, thấy bắt đầu giống vụ con ruồi roài. Của mình luôn luôn tốt.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy nếu bác không muốn người khác nhận xét thì theo em tốt nhất không nên post gì hết.

Cá nhân em thì thấy khác. Em ví dụ đơn giản gần gũi như mấy anh em đã xài/làm máy CNC rồi, có con máy trên mạng cũ mới gì đó, chỉ xem ảnh hay video qua thôi là có thể đánh giá được nó thế nào, cho dù chưa hề sờ vào nó nữa chứ nói gì xài.

Bác bán hàng bác cứ việc bán, không ai chém trong thớt bác bán hàng thì bác cũng đừng nên bực mình. Còn đã open thớt kỹ thuật mà không muốn người ta open discuss thì em đồ là cũng có mục đích riêng gì đó.

Thôi em đi chơi chỗ khác đây.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> chốt lại là bác dùng rồi hãy phán xét không thì  im lặng là hay nhất bác à! Đây là lời khuyên chân thành của em dành Cho bác k chỉ riêng cái driver của em mà tất cả những cái gì trên đời này nữa! Thanks!


drive nào của bác nhi?  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
con mắt của em chỉ thấy cái drive của hãng teknic, cái drive của hãng copley, cái nào của hãng chetaocnc nhẩy

em cũng ko thấy ai nói nó dở, cách đây 10 12 năm nó là đỉnh vì khi đó ko có những tbị như vậy
nhưng hôm nay, có rất nhiều thứ hay ho khác, và giá mới cũng ko quá mắc, nên giờ em ấy là hot boy hết thời

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bạn bảo mọi người dùng rồi thì hãy nói. Vậy bạn đã dùng qua được bao nhiêu sản phẩm tương tự rồi? Bạn có thể liệt kê sơ qua để mọi người thấy được sự uyên thâm của bạn. Để có cơ sở để có thể tự so sánh và đánh giá sản phẩm của mình là tốt nhất hoặc tốt nhất trong tầm giá?
> Nếu không thì bạn nên dùng những sản phẩm khác đi rồi hãy tự khen sản phẩm của mình (bán) nhé.
> 
> Ý kiến về cái driver này.. ngoài chuyện *tương thích tốt* ra.. thì mấy tính năng cần thiết cho drive trợ động _có thể gọi là tốt_ chứ không thể nào gọi là tốt nhất được. Lý thuyết khoa học sản xuất đã chứng minh _all in one_ không thể nào tốt nhất.
> Về giá thì giá tốt cho 1 thiết bị all in one cũ chứ không phải giá tốt cho một bộ driver step hay servo.
> 
> Là trao đổi thì mọi người có quyền đưa ra ý kiến riêng của mình. Có quyền dẫn chứng & chứng minh ý kiến của mình là đúng. Có vậy thì mới mở mang & tăng kiến thức.
> 
> Vậy tớ đề nghị AD chuyển mục này qua mục bán hàng của bạn nhé. Vì chỉ có mục đích PR cho sản phẩm, chỉ tân bốc sản phẩm, mọi ý kiến trái chiều được xem là dìm hàng, thấy bắt đầu giống vụ con ruồi roài. Của mình luôn luôn tốt.


mình bảo sản phẩm mình bán tốt nhất chỗ nào vậy bạn đưa bằng chứng đi! mà thôi em không cãi với các bác nữa đọc không kĩ càng toàn phát biểu linh tinh tốn thời gian

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bạn bảo mọi người dùng rồi thì hãy nói. Vậy bạn đã dùng qua được bao nhiêu sản phẩm tương tự rồi? Bạn có thể liệt kê sơ qua để mọi người thấy được sự uyên thâm của bạn. Để có cơ sở để có thể tự so sánh và đánh giá sản phẩm của mình là tốt nhất hoặc tốt nhất trong tầm giá?
> Nếu không thì bạn nên dùng những sản phẩm khác đi rồi hãy tự khen sản phẩm của mình (bán) nhé.
> 
> Ý kiến về cái driver này.. ngoài chuyện *tương thích tốt* ra.. thì mấy tính năng cần thiết cho drive trợ động _có thể gọi là tốt_ chứ không thể nào gọi là tốt nhất được. Lý thuyết khoa học sản xuất đã chứng minh _all in one_ không thể nào tốt nhất.
> Về giá thì giá tốt cho 1 thiết bị all in one cũ chứ không phải giá tốt cho một bộ driver step hay servo.
> 
> Là trao đổi thì mọi người có quyền đưa ra ý kiến riêng của mình. Có quyền dẫn chứng & chứng minh ý kiến của mình là đúng. Có vậy thì mới mở mang & tăng kiến thức.
> 
> Vậy tớ đề nghị AD chuyển mục này qua mục bán hàng của bạn nhé. Vì chỉ có mục đích PR cho sản phẩm, chỉ tân bốc sản phẩm, mọi ý kiến trái chiều được xem là dìm hàng, thấy bắt đầu giống vụ con ruồi roài. Của mình luôn luôn tốt.


em chưa so sánh hàng em bán với mấy hãng nổi tiếng nhé bác đưa bằng chứng đi nhé có qua là em chỉ so sánh với mấy con driver hàng china thôi nhé! làm ơn đọc kĩ rồi hãy nói nhé bác! và em không tân bốc sản phẩm của mình gì hết chỉ nói là nó tốt so với giá bán nhé!

----------


## CKD

> em k nói cái driver của em là nhất chỉ nói với giá tiền đó nó là tốt rồi


Cái này không phải hiểu là tốt nhất trong tầm giá thì là gì nhỉ?
Mà thấy bàn về tính năng thì cuối cùng cũng ra vấn đề giá bán. Chắc mục đích là vậy.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Cái này không phải hiểu là tốt nhất trong tầm giá thì là gì nhỉ?
> Mà thấy bàn về tính năng thì cuối cùng cũng ra vấn đề giá bán. Chắc mục đích là vậy.


bác không hiểu được chữ "tốt nhất" với "tốt rồi" ah vậy thôi bác muốn nói gì đó nói em đầu hàng vô điều kiện :Big Grin:  bác đúng là nói sao cũng xong :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Chổ nào của bạn.. bảo chỉ so với mấy con driver hàng china?
Phần đông mọi người không chứng mình sản phẩm này là dỏm.. mà qua những gì đã thể hiện thì nó không hoàn toàn hơn những gì mà mọi người đã trải nghiệm hoặc quan sát được. Có thể bản thân sản phẩm tốt hơn thế nhiều, nhưng bạn chưa có cách thể hiện được hết ưu điểm của nó.
Bạn khăn khăn khẳng định mọi người chưa dùng thì không được ý kiến, không được so sánh. Mọi người chưa dùng driver này nhưng đã dùng nhiều sản phẩm thương hiệu khác, có đánh giá khác.
Mình muốn bạn chứng minh điều ngược lại là bạn đã dùng qua những gì để có cơ sở mà so sánh, mà kết luận là tốt? Không phải cứ cắm vào PC tuning, chạy qua chạy là thì tốt. Phải có gì đặt biệt hơn đó mà cơ thể trong clip không thể hiện được. Nhưng rỏ ràng.. bạn né tránh vấn đề này.
Lại tập trung vào quy chụp là mình hoặc mọi người đọc & không hiểu nên phát biểu linh tinh tốn thời gian.
Mà từ trước mình chỉ góp ý để bạn làm clip tốt hơn. Thể hiện được nhiều tính năng của sản phẩm hơn.
Nhưng gần đây thấy bạn bị cuốn vào tính năng và giá nên mình thay đổi quan điểm khi trao đổi trong chủ đề này.
Rỏ ràng bài viết chỉ có mục tiêu PR sản phẩm, không phải là một chủ đề mở để mọi người cùng tham gia tìm hiểu và phản biện để có cái nhìn sâu hơn vào sản phẩm.

----------


## chetaocnc

thôi em không tranh cải với ai nữa cho mệt có bác nào chỉ dùm em một bộ diver nào mà các bác thấy tốt nhất để em lụm về chạy so sánh thử cái chứ cứ chém gió không thì không tốt chút nào. có câu nói nào k hay mong anh em bỏ qua nhé thanks!

----------


## nhatson

> thôi em không tranh cải với ai nữa cho mệt có bác nào chỉ dùm em một bộ diver nào mà các bác thấy tốt nhất để em lụm về chạy so sánh thử cái chứ cứ chém gió không thì không tốt chút nào. có câu nói nào k hay mong anh em bỏ qua nhé thanks!


vấn là là bác muốn so với drive nào


servo thì rất khó so sánh, em nghĩ nên thử  step closed loop 
vậy thử chạy stepnet chạy "colsed loop" vs  alphastep vs HBS china

bây giờ mục tiêu thử là gì
sử dụng dễ hay khó, thuận tiện hay ko?
tính năng, trong phần tính năng cần test những gì? 
smooth? torque/speed?, dymamic... mời các cụ bổ sung

----------


## Nam CNC

em không có servo , chỉ có anpha step , bác thách đấu bộ step teknic bên bác và alpha step của Vexta không ? còn êm và mát em lấy G250 gecko thách đâu luôn test ngưỡng 1rpm thôi xem nó quay mượt như cái đồng hồ automatic của thuỵ sỹ không . Còn thầm lặng nhất lấy con Roze RD023MS chơi luôn nè . Tất cả những thứ này đã nằm trên máy kiếm ra xèng , em tự tin chơi luôn thua em cho bác lấy cái xác đã đem ra thách đấu luôn.

Lâu lâu cuối năm chơi 1 cú hoành tráng chơi.

----------


## nhatson

> em không có servo , chỉ có anpha step , bác thách đấu bộ step teknic bên bác và alpha step của Vexta không ? còn êm và mát em lấy G250 gecko thách đâu luôn test ngưỡng 1rpm thôi xem nó quay mượt như cái đồng hồ automatic của thuỵ sỹ không . Còn thầm lặng nhất lấy con Roze RD023MS chơi luôn nè . Tất cả những thứ này đã nằm trên máy kiếm ra xèng , em tự tin chơi luôn thua em cho bác lấy cái xác đã đem ra thách đấu luôn.
> 
> Lâu lâu cuối năm chơi 1 cú hoành tráng chơi.


đem DM442 wa test êm với G250 nà, 1 lon coke chơi ko  :Smile: 
PS có chơi thì mua sẵn coke nha haha

----------


## solero

*Test thử* nó khác *chạy thật* nhiều lắm. Không thể căn cứ vào test thử ngon mà cho rằng chạy thật ngon được.





P/s: Các cụ cuối năm làm bài test mất xác luôn đi. Ai thua thì mất driver + motor luôn.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

bà kon khoe hàng thường chạy nhah, mà thực tế cỡ vậy cũng là đáng ao ước rồi, chưa cần nhanh hơn



ap = 10mm; ae = 0.5mm; F = 5000mm / min; 20000 U / min
drive DM556

xa xôi cách trở, mềh chơi đo dB độ ồn đi

----------


## nhatson

> *Test thử* nó khác *chạy thật* nhiều lắm. Không thể căn cứ vào test thử ngon mà cho rằng chạy thật ngon được.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P/s: Các cụ cuối năm làm bài test mất xác luôn đi. Ai thua thì mất driver + motor luôn.


ra đề bài đi cụ

----------


## chetaocnc

> vấn là là bác muốn so với drive nào
> 
> 
> servo thì rất khó so sánh, em nghĩ nên thử  step closed loop 
> vậy thử chạy stepnet chạy "colsed loop" vs  alphastep vs HBS china
> 
> bây giờ mục tiêu thử là gì
> sử dụng dễ hay khó, thuận tiện hay ko?
> tính năng, trong phần tính năng cần test những gì? 
> smooth? torque/speed?, dymamic... mời các cụ bổ sung


em cần test với driver 2 pha tốt nhất chạy ở cloded loop bác nào cho em cái model chạy với cùng 1 stepper motor 2 phase co encoder bất kì nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

eh chú Kem, em test trên cái máy làm việc chứ không để lên bàn đâu chú , em không biết nhiều lí thuyết chỉ chơi trên máy không à , do đó em đóng học phí hơi bị nhiều, kể ra các bác cười sặc máu.


Nhat Son , chơi luôn đi , bữa nào tui vác lên nhà test phát , quay video cho các bác biết cách test của em, bá đạo lắm, bảo đảm chạy cỡ đó thì thách đấu tất tần tật luôn.

----------


## nhatson

> eh chú Kem, em test trên cái máy làm việc chứ không để lên bàn đâu chú , em không biết nhiều lí thuyết chỉ chơi trên máy không à , do đó em đóng học phí hơi bị nhiều, kể ra các bác cười sặc máu.
> 
> 
> Nhat Son , chơi luôn đi , bữa nào tui vác lên nhà test phát , quay video cho các bác biết cách test của em, bá đạo lắm, bảo đảm chạy cỡ đó thì thách đấu tất tần tật luôn.


em wa cụ cho nhanh, cụ còn ở nhà làm việc gia đình nữa, em tứ đại giai ko mà

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, lâu lâu mới thấy mấy bác máu thế này... vui phết

----------


## CKD

Closed loop trên bất kỳ con step nào có enc. Cái này là khã năng tương thích tốt. Chứ chưa chắc đã chạy tốt.
Về tương thích thì.. không có nhiều driver làm được. Với step 2 phase có enc thì chắc hbs làm đươc vì tài liệu có nói sơ qua. Chưa làm thực tế nên chưa kết luận. Vì từ khi biết tới hbs toàn dùng hàng đồng bộ.
Còn nếu cùng test trên 1 motor hbs thì chưa biết con nào hơn à. Usa hay china thì phải xem lại... vì mấy anh tây đánh giá khá cao về hbs.

Về yếu tố tương thích thì tạm thời thông qua tài liệu, thông qua các clip test mình tin là con stepnet hay accnet đang đứng top. Và cũng chưa tìm được đối thủ xứng tầm. Còn các khã năng khác thì tạm thời chưa thuyết phục.

Mà step cũ có enc thì cũng không phải mua là có. Mà giờ step cũ giá cũng chẵng rẻ. Mua mới china thì giá cũng không đắt. Mà mua mới thì tin là mấy con hbs chiến ok.
Mua mới & cũ.. cũng là yếu tố cần quan tâm. Dù đó là quan điểm riêng của mỗi người. Nhưng thử nghĩ khi hỏng hóc.. phải thay thế thì như thế nào. Nhu cầu cá nhân thì không phải là vấn đề lớn, nhưng khi phục vụ khách hàng thì lớn à.

Còn test thấy để khách quan và bao quát chút thì nên so thêm tí chút về giá, đồ mới đồ cũ.

@ Nam CNC & NS
Em là theo phe chị na à (giữa DM442 & Gecko250). Độ êm, tốc độ, nhiệt độ... dù chưa thật sự trải nghiệm nhiều với 2 thằng này. Mà khỏi bắt xác chi mất công, em có đủ cả 2 loại, đủ sl để lắp lên máy test thực tế.

----------

iamnot.romeo, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em đề nghị bác Nhat Son chuẩn bị 1 màn hoành tráng tại nhà bác đi , chứ em ngu phần điện, thiếu thiết bị , lóng ngóng tới phia chưa xong .

Bác đăng cai test thi đấu tại nhà bác , mời 1 số anh em ham vui rãnh rỗi tới xem và giao lưu, sau đó nhậu coca coi bộ có lí à. Em mang 1 mớ tới làm luôn , quay phim lại... em nói thiệt đó, sẵn cho em thăm cái nơi bác tích trữ của bác ra sao cho vui hen. Bác cứ lựa ngày , tầm cuối tuần là vui .

----------


## nhatson

> Em đề nghị bác Nhat Son chuẩn bị 1 màn hoành tráng tại nhà bác đi , chứ em ngu phần điện, thiếu thiết bị , lóng ngóng tới phia chưa xong .
> 
> Bác đăng cai test thi đấu tại nhà bác , mời 1 số anh em ham vui rãnh rỗi tới xem và giao lưu, sau đó nhậu coca coi bộ có lí à. Em mang 1 mớ tới làm luôn , quay phim lại... em nói thiệt đó, sẵn cho em thăm cái nơi bác tích trữ của bác ra sao cho vui hen. Bác cứ lựa ngày , tầm cuối tuần là vui .


em giờ toan IC thôi có khỉ dì đâu, để dọn chỗ đã dạo này 2 người là ko có chỗ xoay trở rồi

----------


## nhatson

> em cần test với driver 2 pha tốt nhất chạy ở cloded loop bác nào cho em cái model chạy với cùng 1 stepper motor 2 phase co encoder bất kì nhé


vụ này phải trông cậy cụ occutit, xem có con alphastep 2 cốt nào ko, em ra encoder 1000p/r gắn vào nó roài test  :Smile: 
cài này là chiều theo cụ chủ theard

còn em thì nghĩ là tìm 1 sp đồng bộ, củ chụ tự tìm motor nào thấy tốt nhất với mình, đồ đồng bộ thường có spec để cụ dựa theo mà tìm motor, cụ có thể yêu cầu loại motor, em tin là trên này nhiều cụ trữ motor, cũng sẽ có con na ná như yêu cầu của cụ

----------


## Nam CNC

động cơ anpha 2 cốt thì tui thiếu gì .... để mai lục ra đưa cho. ASM66AC luôn nhé hay ASM69AC ???

----------


## chetaocnc

> vụ này phải trông cậy cụ occutit, xem có con alphastep 2 cốt nào ko, em ra encoder 1000p/r gắn vào nó roài test 
> cài này là chiều theo cụ chủ theard
> 
> còn em thì nghĩ là tìm 1 sp đồng bộ, củ chụ tự tìm motor nào thấy tốt nhất với mình, đồ đồng bộ thường có spec để cụ dựa theo mà tìm motor, cụ có thể yêu cầu loại motor, em tin là trên này nhiều cụ trữ motor, cũng sẽ có con na ná như yêu cầu của cụ


nếu so sánh phải chạy cùng 1 con step mới biết đươch em nào hơn chứ anh

----------


## nhatson

> nếu so sánh phải chạy cùng 1 con step mới biết đươch em nào hơn chứ anh


mỗi con motor có 1 đặc tính, 
để nâng cao hiệu quả + bảo mật công nghệ mấy chú sản xuất được drive+ động cơ thường có chiêu riêng cho stepper motor của mình

ví dụ 1 con motor có công nghệ riêng

----------


## chetaocnc

> mỗi con motor có 1 đặc tính, 
> để nâng cao hiệu quả + bảo mật công nghệ mấy chú sản xuất được drive+ động cơ thường có chiêu riêng cho stepper motor của mình
> 
> ví dụ 1 con motor có công nghệ riêng


hi công nghệ gì thì em không biết nhưng đang so sánh driver phải chạy cùng một con motor mới biết driver nào tốt hơn chứ anh

----------


## nhatson

> hi công nghệ gì thì em không biết nhưng đang so sánh driver phải chạy cùng một con motor mới biết driver nào tốt hơn chứ anh


bạn cứ nghĩ là bên bạn cung cấp drive+ step
1 chỗ khác cung cấp drive + step
khách hàng sẽ so về hiệu quả của cả bộ

xét về thương mại, bán cả bộ lợi hơn bán drive ko, 1 là mình match sẵn cho ngon ( bán drive ko khách hàng tự mua motor ko hợp mất thêm cái công service), 2 là... bán được 2 món

túm lại,  muốn cùng motor trờ về pán vs alphastep dùng motor alphastep cái này hơi căng cho stepnet vì chú này ko có motor để dùng cho áp thấp mà hiện tại thì có stepnet 75V thôi ko fair, hoặc vs HBS dùng motor HBS pán này đẹp hơn

----------


## chetaocnc

> bạn cứ nghĩ là bên bạn cung cấp drive+ step
> 1 chỗ khác cung cấp drive + step
> khách hàng sẽ so về hiệu quả của cả bộ
> 
> xét về thương mại, bán cả bộ lợi hơn bán drive ko, 1 là mình match sẵn cho ngon ( bán drive ko khách hàng tự mua motor ko hợp mất thêm cái công service), 2 là... bán được 2 món
> 
> còn ko muốn cùng motor trờ về pán vs alphastep dùng motor alphastep cái này hơi căng vì chú này ko có motor để dùng cho áp thấp , hoặc vs HBS dùng motor HBS


Tại anh em đang bàn tán về con driver tốt hay không tốt so với mấy con driver khác thì chỉ có chạy chung một con motor thì mới là khách quan nhất chứ chạy motor  khác nhau thì so sánh làm gì nữa cho mệt anh

----------


## nhatson

> Tại anh em đang bàn tán về con driver tốt hay không tốt so với mấy con driver khác thì chỉ có chạy chung một con motor thì mới là khách quan nhất chứ chạy motor  khác nhau thì so sánh làm gì nữa cho mệt anh



như đua xe ấy, tài + xe chứ có cuộc đua nào 1 tài 2 xe đâu ợ  :Smile: , khi mọi thứ đều là đỉnh thì sự nhịp nhàng của cả hai sẽ tạo ra chiến thắng

mà thử với HBS con HBS dùng motor của nó, stepnet dùng motor chính con motor của HBS vậy là đủ công bằng mà ta

----------


## chetaocnc

> như đua xe ấy, tài + xe chứ có cuộc đua nào 1 tài 2 xe đâu ợ , khi mọi thứ đều là đỉnh thì sự nhịp nhàng của cả hai sẽ tạo ra chiến thắng
> 
> mà thử với HBS con HBS dùng motor của nó, stepnet dùng motor chính con motor của HBS vậy là đủ công bằng mà ta


vậy thì được đó bác k vấn đề gì để em kiếm con motor của HBS thử xem, chứ đừng lấy 2 phase đi so với mấy em 5 phase thì k được

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là cụ chủ muốn driver phải tương thích được với step có enc bất kỳ như đã tuyên bố.
Vụ tương thích này thì trong tầm hiểu biết là không có. Ngay cả Hbs trong tài liệu không ghi nhận là dùng với step khác được. Nhưng tính năng thì cho tuning các thông số liên quan. Quan trọng là điện cảm khống chế trong một khoảng hẹp. Vì thế khã năng tương thích motor theo lý thuyết cũng không cao.
Vậy nên thiết nghĩ.. không nên đu theo yêu cầu của bác chủ làm gì vì nó phi thực tế.

Còn bản chất ngon hay dở thì... chẵng xác định. Chỉ biết qua các clip đã công bố thì cá nhân chẵng dám nhận là ngon.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Cơ bản là cụ chủ muốn driver phải tương thích được với step có enc bất kỳ như đã tuyên bố.
> Vụ tương thích này thì trong tầm hiểu biết là không có. Ngay cả Hbs trong tài liệu không ghi nhận là dùng với step khác được. Nhưng tính năng thì cho tuning các thông số liên quan. Quan trọng là điện cảm khống chế trong một khoảng hẹp. Vì thế khã năng tương thích motor theo lý thuyết cũng không cao.
> Vậy nên thiết nghĩ.. không nên đu theo yêu cầu của bác chủ làm gì vì nó phi thực tế.
> 
> Còn bản chất ngon hay dở thì... chẵng xác định. Chỉ biết qua các clip đã công bố thì cá nhân chẵng dám nhận là ngon.


ngon hay dở từ từ sẽ biết cái này để người dùng đánh giá tại mình đã bán 14 bộ đi rồi! còn các bác thích chơi với motor HBS thì mình sẵn sàng thôi, còn nếu như bác nói theo hiểu biết của bác:"Vụ tương thích này thì trong tầm hiểu biết là không có" thì bác đi so sánh con driver của mình bán với mấy cái driver khác có motor kèm theo làm gì cho mệt! nói cho bác biết trên đời này không có gì tuyệt đối nhé! chính cái tương đối mới là tuyệt đối :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> ngon hay dở từ từ sẽ biết cái này để người dùng đánh giá tại mình đã bán 14 bộ đi rồi! còn các bác thích chơi với motor HBS thì mình sẵn sàng thôi, còn nếu như bác nói theo hiểu biết của bác:"Vụ tương thích này thì trong tầm hiểu biết là không có" thì bác đi so sánh con driver của mình bán với mấy cái driver khác có motor kèm theo làm gì cho mệt! nói cho bác biết trên đời này không có gì tuyệt đối nhé! chính cái tương đối mới là tuyệt đối


báo cáo, những cái dở hon stepnet vẫn có thể bán hang 100 hàng nghìn cái và khách hàng vẫn đánh giá là tốt nên chuyện này chẳng can hệ gì cả
việc test chủ yếu là xem các hãng có chiêu trò gì hay là chính thôi, mỗi hãng chọn mình 1 con đường , chúng ta cần tìm điểm hay để trong những dụ án đòi hỏi tính năng vận hành cao,mìh sẽ có sự lựa chọn hợp lí về kỹ thuật và giá cả

----------


## chetaocnc

> báo cáo, những cái dở hon stepnet vẫn có thể bán hang 100 hàng nghìn cái và khách hàng vẫn đánh giá là tốt nên chuyện này chẳng can hệ gì cả
> việc test chủ yếu là xem các hãng có chiêu trò gì hay là chính thôi, mỗi hãng chọn mình 1 con đường , chúng ta cần tìm điểm hay để trong những dụ án đòi hỏi tính năng vận hành cao,mìh sẽ có sự lựa chọn hợp lí về kỹ thuật và giá cả


vậy chắc mấy con driver của copley chắc chỉ để nghiên cứu giống như bác Gamo nói đúng k bác? hình như các bác có ác cảm với hàng của Copley. thôi thì để em bán cho mấy bác thích nghiên cứu vậy chắc mấy bác mua driver của em gà mờ quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Quả không sai.. chủ đề này chỉ có tính chất PR.
Nếu là một chủ đề mở trao đổi tính năng, kỹ thuật đúng nghĩa thì cứ thẳn thắn, không có bất kỳ lý do gì để phải đã phá nhau. Vì những người tham gia đều mong muốn mổ xẻ cặn kẻ vấn đề. Để hiểu rỏ hơn tính năng sản phẩm, để có thể đưa ra các quyết định chính xác, để có thêm kiến thức trở thành người tiêu dùng thông minh.
Những người tham gia chủ đề không liên quan đến tài chính, kinh tế và càng không phải là người kinh doanh, thụ hưởng trực tiếp trên giá trị và thương hiệu sản phẩm. Do đó không có lý do cá nhân nào để bệnh vực hay đã kích một sản phẩm này, một thương hiệu kia rồi tâng bốc một nhà sản xuất khác. Vì điều đó hoàn toàn vô nghĩa.

Về sản phẩm được đề cập. Mình luôn khẵng định tính tương thích cao nó rất quan trọng và có thể là mục tiêu chính của sản phẩm. Đó cũng là một tính năng rất có giá trị thực tiễn. Và mình tin là phần lớn thị phần nó có được nhờ tính năng này.
Còn về phương diện sản xuất.. quan điểm của mình là không có bất kỳ thiết bị all in one nào tuyệt vời 10/10 cả. Tại sao ư? Là một vấn đề cần rất nhiều thời gian để trình bày. Nếu muốn làm rỏ thì vào chủ đề khác để phân tích tiếp.

Còn nếu xét khía cạnh tính năng là driver step openloop hay closedloop thì lại bàn trên khía cạnh khác. Đi cụ thể vào khã năng vận hành. Mà khã năng vận hành thì trong clip của bạn vẫn chưa chứng minh được. Vậy nên mình nói tạm kết luận là chắng dám bảo ngon. Không ngon là dựa trên clip của bạn, không có nghĩa là driver chất lượng kém. Vậy mà bạn chẵng chịu xem xem tại sao người khác bảo không ngon để khắc phục và chứng minh được điều mình nói là đúng. Làm vậy thì mới thuyết phục chứ. Đằng này cứ bảo hàng của mình tốt, hàng của mình ngon, giá hợp lý ngoài cái clip chưa thuyết phục và vài người dùng chưa lên tiếng.

Mọi người theo mình nghĩ không hề chê tính năng của dòng driver này. Mà ngược lại sẽ có nhiều người muốn có nó hoặc đắn đo suy nghĩ tới nó. Lý do có thể là:
- Tính tương thích cao.. thuận tiện để test kiểm tra các thiết bị lụm được. Thuần là nghiên cứu. Lý do này cũng có mình trong đó, càng muốn hơn khi nó được khẵng định tốt. Mình muốn test đúng với chức năng của nó trên quan điểm người dùng độc lập (không phải người bán hàng) là một driver điều khiển motor. Xem nó điều khiển motor tốt tới mức nào.
- Quá trình săn hàng có vài con motor đặc biết, trước giờ chưa tìm được driver. Closedloop 2 phase thì thường thấy xuất hiện như vexta và vài thương hiệu của USA, EU. Cái này do driver lạ hoặc tích hợp trên board nên khó tìm ra driver. Driver này đáp ứng được, triễn ngay không cần chờ đợi. 

Còn bao nhiêu bạn khác vẫn có nhu cầu dùng driver.. nhưng họ lại đắn đo theo kiểu khác.
- Openloop thì motor nhiều, nhưng driver cũ giá chưa hợp lý.
- Closedloop thì thường đi kèm theo bộ rồi nên không lo vụ driver.

*Bạn nào đã mua rồi có thể cho biết vài cảm nhận, vài lý do khi quyết định chọn dùng stepnet hay accnet?
Bác chủ đã có lời mời những người sử dụng lên tiếng để chứng minh tính ưu việc của driver. Do đó các bạn đừng ngại. Chủ đề này là chủ đề mở, trao đổi và so sanh, làm rỏ các vấn đề kỹ thuật.*

Riêng về bác chủ thì cơ bản qua rất nhiều tranh luận thì toát lên một vấn đề rất cảm tính.. là đang bán hàng và cảm giác bị dìm hàng. Nên dẫn đến phản ứng tiêu cực, bảo thủ, duy ý chí.
Tiêu cực & duy ý chí ở đây là không đọc và hiểu các tranh luận trái chiều với hướng tích cực mà luôn nghĩ người khác cố tình chê bai sản phẩm. Tập trung đề cao sản phẩm nhưng các căn cứ chứng minh đưa ra không đủ thuyết phục. Khi bị phản bác thì không công tâm suy nghĩ theo tư duy người dùng để so sánh & đánh giá nên phản biện cú xoáy vào vấn đề giá trị.

Lời cuối.
Nếu chủ đề này không quay lại đúng quỹ đạo mà nó phải có. Tức phân tích so sánh các điểm mạnh yếu của driver một cách trong sáng (phi vụ lợi) thì mình xin kết thúc tại đây.
Những chương trình thách đố, kiểm tra, so sánh tính năng mà các anh em đang muốn thực hiện. Nên lập trên chủ đề mới để tránh các dị nghị hiểu lầm không đáng có.

Xin lỗi đã Spam. Nếu phát biểu có phận lòng ai đó thì cũng xin lỗi vì đã thẳng tính.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Quả không sai.. chủ đề này chỉ có tính chất PR.
> Nếu là một chủ đề mở trao đổi tính năng, kỹ thuật đúng nghĩa thì cứ thẳn thắn, không có bất kỳ lý do gì để phải đã phá nhau. Vì những người tham gia đều mong muốn mổ xẻ cặn kẻ vấn đề. Để hiểu rỏ hơn tính năng sản phẩm, để có thể đưa ra các quyết định chính xác, để có thêm kiến thức trở thành người tiêu dùng thông minh.
> Những người tham gia chủ đề không liên quan đến tài chính, kinh tế và càng không phải là người kinh doanh, thụ hưởng trực tiếp trên giá trị và thương hiệu sản phẩm. Do đó không có lý do cá nhân nào để bệnh vực hay đã kích một sản phẩm này, một thương hiệu kia rồi tâng bốc một nhà sản xuất khác. Vì điều đó hoàn toàn vô nghĩa.
> 
> Về sản phẩm được đề cập. Mình luôn khẵng định tính tương thích cao nó rất quan trọng và có thể là mục tiêu chính của sản phẩm. Đó cũng là một tính năng rất có giá trị thực tiễn. Và mình tin là phần lớn thị phần nó có được nhờ tính năng này.
> Còn về phương diện sản xuất.. quan điểm của mình là không có bất kỳ thiết bị all in one nào tuyệt vời 10/10 cả. Tại sao ư? Là một vấn đề cần rất nhiều thời gian để trình bày. Nếu muốn làm rỏ thì vào chủ đề khác để phân tích tiếp.
> 
> Còn nếu xét khía cạnh tính năng là driver step openloop hay closedloop thì lại bàn trên khía cạnh khác. Đi cụ thể vào khã năng vận hành. Mà khã năng vận hành thì trong clip của bạn vẫn chưa chứng minh được. Vậy nên mình nói tạm kết luận là chắng dám bảo ngon. Không ngon là dựa trên clip của bạn, không có nghĩa là driver chất lượng kém. Vậy mà bạn chẵng chịu xem xem tại sao người khác bảo không ngon để khắc phục và chứng minh được điều mình nói là đúng. Làm vậy thì mới thuyết phục chứ. Đằng này cứ bảo hàng của mình tốt, hàng của mình ngon, giá hợp lý ngoài cái clip chưa thuyết phục và vài người dùng chưa lên tiếng.
> 
> ...


cảm ơn bác góp ý mình sẽ làm một cái clip hoàn thiện để test 2 con driver của mình sau đó đưa lên 1 topic mới để anh em đánh giá khách quan xem nó tốt hoặc không tốt. còn lại bên topic này coi như không bàn tới nữa vì bên này giới thiệu động cơ tuyến tính! thanks các bác!

----------


## Ga con

> drive nào của bác nhi? 
> con mắt của em chỉ thấy cái drive của hãng teknic, cái drive của hãng copley, cái nào của hãng chetaocnc nhẩy
> 
> em cũng ko thấy ai nói nó dở, cách đây 10 12 năm nó là đỉnh vì khi đó ko có những tbị như vậy
> nhưng hôm nay, có rất nhiều thứ hay ho khác, và giá mới cũng ko quá mắc, nên giờ em ấy là hot boy hết thời


Em có không thiện cảm với cái Copley control này. Dù đời sau theo đánh giá nó cũng rất tốt.

Driver Copley OEM cho Hathaway, em mua 3,4 năm trước gì đó, để trầy tem rồi. Do thấy nó set sẵn 40.000rpm nên lấy. Ruột gan nhìn thấy gớm, mà cái này hãng mod chứ không phải em mod nhé



Đời cao hơn 1 chút, driver 5434AC phản hồi tín hiệu phase hall và 7425AC phản hồi uv phase

Thông số em 5434AC


Thông số thế mà công suất dùng con gì em quên mất (27A, 600V) bé tý, đường mạch bé tý, con trở shunt cũng bé tí tẹo. Ruột nhìn ngon hơn em trên


Con này em nhặt để chạy spindle, do thấy max output được 2.000Hz. Con này là con hôm e trao đổi với anh Namcnc định thử chạy cho con motor spindle Sanyo 24.000rpm. 

Tiếc là đem test con motor Sanyo 27BM030 loại 10.000rpm công suất tương đương 5-600W cháy bà nó rồi, hic hic  :Frown:  :Frown: . Mark lại định sửa mà thôi, đồ analog khó nhằn mà tốn tiền.

Mấy con driver 503 thông số chạy 6A cont, 18A peak nhưng dùng con công suất tích hợp vỏ TO220 tra datasheet đạt 6A cont, 12A peak, chả hiểu thế quái nào mà họ tận dụng được đến mức ấy.

2 năm trước nhặt được mấy em này về test, công nhận tiện, chạy được nhiều loại motor.



Nhưng chất lượng chỉ ở mức trung bình, chỉnh kiểu gì cũng chỉ hơn được servo đời cũ như Vexta cũ, cỡ cỡ Mitsu J, không so được với mấy em đời mới.

Ruột gan khá đẹp và chuyên nghiệp

Con Xenus dùng IGBT 20N60. Còn Accelnet thì chả hiểu nổi, hai con thông số 1 trời 1 vực đều dùng chung con công suất IRFP250N



Em xài đồ Copley nhiều thế này mà nói chung cũng éo biết gì về nó hết  :Stick Out Tongue: .

P/S: Nếu các cụ có test kiểu này em mang con 5 phase đi. Xét về step thì 3 phase em ít xài, thấy ngon, nhưng 5 phase theo em nó ở đẳng cấp khác so với các loại còn lại.

Thanks..

----------

CKD, ducduy9104, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## chetaocnc

> Em có không thiện cảm với cái Copley control này. Dù đời sau theo đánh giá nó cũng rất tốt.
> 
> Driver Copley OEM cho Hathaway, em mua 3,4 năm trước gì đó, để trầy tem rồi. Do thấy nó set sẵn 40.000rpm nên lấy. Ruột gan nhìn thấy gớm, mà cái này hãng mod chứ không phải em mod nhé
> 
> 
> 
> Đời cao hơn 1 chút, driver 5434AC phản hồi tín hiệu phase hall và 7425AC phản hồi uv phase
> 
> Thông số em 5434AC
> ...


trong mấy con này bác dùng con nào chạy con DC servo 200w mà bác bảo chạy không ngon

----------


## Ga con

Cậu xem tôi đề cập chỗ nào dùng cái này lái DC servo 200W.
DC thì tôi dùng cái này nè, xài mấy cái trên làm gì.

Còn sót vài cái đời đầu từ đời nảo đời nào


Test tạm tạm thì cũng phải thế này


Hoặc thế này



Toàn mấy cái cũ xì xì còn sót lại trên mạng, cụ làm tôi nhớ ngày xưa rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> trong mấy con này bác dùng con nào chạy con DC servo 200w mà bác bảo chạy không ngon


Vậy ở bài viết của cụ Ga con có đề cập đến DC servo 200W à?
Mình chưa đụng mấy dòng này nhưng đồng ý với cụ Ga con. Quan điểm của mình là All in one thì không ngon bằng một con chuyên dụng được. Còn nói về yếu tố all in one (tương thích rộng) thì mấy cái kia đương nhiên không thể so.
Tại sao mình chưa dùng mà có quan điểm vậy.. vì nó liên quan đến quan điểm về nguyên lý mạch, về kỹ thuật, về sản xuất v.v... Mọi thứ đều có giới hạn vốn có của nó.
Tất nhiên.. là không so với mấy driver DIY (đôi khi DIY còn ngon hơn)  :Smile:  hoặc với mấy cái đời cổ hơn.

----------


## Ga con

Không anh. Bên thớt kia e nói là dùng driver này test con AC servo 100W không ngon, chứ không đề cập gì đến DC servo 200W.
Con nào làm việc của con đó chứ.

Mấy con này e test hết rồi, so với driver chế rồi mới nói thế.

Thanks.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Không anh. Bên thớt kia e nói là dùng driver này test con AC servo 100W không ngon, chứ không đề cập gì đến DC servo 200W.
> Con nào làm việc của con đó chứ.
> 
> Mấy con này e test hết rồi, so với driver chế rồi mới nói thế.
> 
> Thanks.


trong đống driver của bác có con nào giống con em không bác kiếm con giống test rồi hãy nói nhé! còn driver của em bán em không nói nó là driver ac servo, còn bên kia bác nói 200k/cái thì kiếm giao em nhé nói được làm được bao nhiêu cũng mua! còn không thì để em bán hàng cảm ơn

----------


## Nam CNC

thớt này có bán hàng đâu bạn , có tranh luận thì tụi thuần cơ khí như em mới hiểu thêm chút chút mới biết nên mua cái nào ngon nhất trong tầm tiền chứ.

----------


## Gamo

Thớt này ko có bán hàng, chém nhau đeeeee....

Đùa thôi, NamCNC, lôi mấy con Alphastep của mày ra khè anh em đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

khè làm chi lộ bí mật , anpha step thì cũng là step , nhưng hiểu nó , xài nó thì hiểu nó nhiều hơn , biết thiết kế cơ khí ra sao cho phù hợp với nó , chỉ có 2 cái nút chỉnh thôi chứ em biết chỉnh ra sao cho tối ưu , anh em qua em cũng nhiều nhưng muốn nó xài ngon như vậy cũng hơi khó à HOHOHO . 

Cảm ơn gà mờ , nhờ mày tao được chém gió tí hehehe.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Thớt này ko có bán hàng, chém nhau đeeeee....
> 
> Đùa thôi, NamCNC, lôi mấy con Alphastep của mày ra khè anh em đi


giờ này em mới biết các bác lão làng cùng một hội nên dù có nói gì em cũng thua các bác hứa từ nay không cãi nữa :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Bữa nào rảnh cà phê cho vui  :Wink: 

Bác mới chơi CNC nên phán ko chính xác, mấy lão ấy bức xúc thôi. Ngoài Nam CNC, mấy bác khác mình cũng chưa biết hết đâu, chưa gặp mặt nữa, phán xong vẫn bị mấy chả chém hoài.

----------


## Ga con

> trong đống driver của bác có con nào giống con em không bác kiếm con giống test rồi hãy nói nhé! còn driver của em bán em không nói nó là driver ac servo, còn bên kia bác nói 200k/cái thì kiếm giao em nhé nói được làm được bao nhiêu cũng mua! còn không thì để em bán hàng cảm ơn


Cho hỏi cụ bao nhiêu tuổi để tôi xưng hô cho phải phép.
Tội gì tôi đi lùng rồi dâng cho cụ hưởng mà cụ khích thế. Tôi chỉ chỗ bạn tôi đi mua là OK rồi, cũng chả ảnh hưởng gì chuyện làm ăn của cụ.

Mà bác Gà cũng không phải người đầu tiên em chỉ đâu nhé, nhiều người hỏi, bác là người thứ 3-4 gì đó rồi, có điều đa số là số điện thoại nên em chả biết ai. Không phải chỉ có chỗ đó mới có cái này  :Big Grin: .

Quay đi quay lại, vụ alpha step các cụ cũng đừng quên công em khai phá, đánh giá + bán nó nhé. Có điều hồi đó cũng ham bán quá nên lộ bài hết  :Stick Out Tongue: . Không nhờ em khai phá thì còn khá lâu cụ Chương, cụ Luyến, cụ Thắng ĐN, cụ KhoaC3, cụ NamCNC, cụ Cu bé tí ... biết cái này mà xài... :Cool: .

Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

@chetaocnc: mình thật ra cũng chưa biết mặt bác Gacon đâu, chỉ nghe tiếng bác ấy thôi. Nghe nhiều người nói là nhiều kỹ thuật họ có là do bác ấy chỉ.

Mình thì chủ yếu là quấy rối lão NamCNC. Nhiều người khác trên diễn đàn cũng hay nhờ lão ấy chỉ các vấn đề về cơ khi  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

thớt này thì em thoải mái , thớt kia bán hàng em không va chạm, chỉ khi nào thấy sai em mới lên tiếng .


Nói thiệt em ngu cái phần điện nên không dám bình luận , nhưng cái gì xài rồi thì tự tin , tại sao em tự tin anpha step vì nó được hãng vexta phát triển đồng bộ drive và động cơ là 1 cặp đôi hoàn hảo , em đã xử dụng và thấy hiệu quả thực sự của nó , đó là lí do không vô cớ gì giá mới 1 bộ ASD12A-C + ASM66AC có giá khoảng 1000USD. Bộ drive của bác chetaocnc cũng rất dữ nhưng nó mất đi hiệu quả khi thiếu 1 nữa còn lại , và để dễ bán nó đã được phát triển phù hợp với rất nhiều loại động cơ step , để làm step chạy rất dễ nhưng tìm được em step và cách hiệu chỉnh hoàn hảo với drive thì chỉ có hãng mới làm được , nếu chưa hoàn hảo thì em vẫn rất tự tin vào anpha step đang ở đỉnh cao tại diễn đàn này vào lúc này ( lúc khác có con khác ngon hơn chơi con đó ).

--- Ví dụ trực quan sinh động 1 xíu , 1 chú VN lấy em tây gà lôi , sinh con thì rất dễ nhưng hỏi phê không thì chưa hoàn hảo hehehe bởi vậy ông bà có câu , đuôi chuột ngoáy lọ mỡ , nói chung cố tìm thì cũng ra chắc thằng này to như Lý đực , kinh nghiệm như Ly Sơn , và sức dai như con đĩa.


Cái khó của bạn và các anh em ở đây đó là dân Kĩ thuật thì rất bảo thủ vào kinh nghiệm của mình , do đó mỗi người mỗi nhận xét khó có thể tìm được điểm chung , cái khó của bạn ở đây cũng chính là chưa được xài qua nhiều loại nên vẫn chưa so sánh được cái thiệt hơn.


--- Cách đây cỡ 3 năm, em tự tin khoái em Roze , paker , gecko , nghe china là xù lông không thèm chấp nhận, nhưng sau đó có thử qua M542 leadshine thần thánh ( chẳng biết hàng thật hay copy ) thì thấy có thua gì mấy em kia đâu , thế là nản , cuối cùng nhận ra nhiều thứ hay mà mình chưa biết , rồi 2 năm lại đây bị cha Gà con xỉ vả ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm , hắn đã mở mắt giúp em con anpha step hehehe, sắp tới có lẻ chắc cha Nam mập lại giúp em mở mắt mấy em AC servo đời cao cho nó biết, rồi cha CKD giúp em mở mắt ăn dao như thế nào cho nó mạnh bạo chứ em nhát qua , ăn nhôm trượt mang cá mà 0.5mm là quá bèo , em quất 2mm nhẹ nhàng nguyên con 6mm ngập luôn trong nhôm chứ không chơi liếm liếm như cha KhoaC3 , gần đây nhờ cha Hiệp ma cây cho thấy high speed machining như thế nào, ngập me dao 6mm liếm liếm thấy mà ham.

--- Có tranh cãi , có thời gian suy luận , có trải nghiệm bạn sẽ thấy được nhiều cái mới à . Thôi thì cuối năm đi ăn nhậu bạn gia nhập biết mặt anh em cho vui , cải nhau chí choé trên bàn nhậu vui lắm.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

He he, nhiêu đó đủ rồi anh, đua theo lại ảnh hưởng thời gian kiếm tiền  :Cool: .

Không phải không có lý do khi mà em đang sản xuất dc servo driver lại đi bỏ luôn, chuyển qua step có hồi tiếp  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Èo Ga con!
Mình đây chẵng phải là fan alpha nhóe. Dù biết cái alpha nó từ lâu.
Thật bụng thì là fan của leadshine nếu đấu tố step, yaskawa nếu đấu servo.
Nói vậy thôi chứ riêng vụ cnc thì còn đu theo cụ học nhiều, mong là cụ chẵng dấu nghề với mình  :Smile: 

Còn bác chủ thread. Vài lời thật lòng..
Đầu tiên nói thật là còn nhiều điều chưa biết về bác chủ, tên thật, tuổi tác, nguyên quán, nghề nghiệp ngoài cái nick & vài bài viết trên này. Nên có thể nói là chưa quen biết. Mặt khác nhiều cụ trên này mình đã biết, đã gặp mặt, nhiều cụ mình còn biết rỏ lịch sử của hắn nữa kìa (đã từng làm gì, đã đạt được thành quả gì, từng thất bại, trả giá thế nào) với những người mình biết rỏ như thế thì chỉ cần phán, không cần chứng minh mình cũng tin. Đó là điều tất nhiên vì là con người mà, lòng tin phải được xây dựng từ từ.
Qua các bài viết của bạn, quả thật khó đoán bạn đã trải nghiệm được gì. Nhưng cách trao đổi thì luôn bảo vệ quan điểm bất chấp người khác nói gì. Khi nhiều người cùng trái quan điểm với bạn thì bạn bảo họ cùng hội cùng thuyền. Đó chỉ là đánh giá phiến diện thôi. Với mình thì mình nghĩ họ đánh giá khách quan hơn bạn vì họ không bán hàng và họ có nhiều kinh nghiệm, dùng qua nhiều thiết bị hơn bạn nên có nhận xét khác với bạn.
Vấn đề khác là với những gì bạn đã thể hiện không thuyết phục được người xem phải công nhận nó tốt theo cách bạn nói.
Khái niệm tốt trong tầm giá cũng chỉ là nhận xét chủ quan vì giá trị sử dụng & giá là do mỗi người tự đánh giá. Do đó nó không thể là thước đo chính xác để nói về giá trị.
Việc khăng khăng bảo vệ quan điểm và thể hiện sự hiểu biết rất rỏ về thiết bị mà mình đang bán. Ở mục bán hàng thì chuyển từ trao đổi qua tranh chấp rồi kiện cáo ở mục mua bán là hiểu lầm hay cố ý?
Trước đó mình nghĩ bạn là một người yêu kỹ thuật, thích trao đổi, ham học hỏi nên nhiệt tình làm clip chia sẽ. Nhưng đến lúc này mình phải suy nghĩ lại về bạn rồi vì bạn rất rỏ về sản phẩm nhưng lại đưa thông tin mơ hồ khi bán hàng.

Thân chào, chúc vui.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Èo Ga con!
> Mình đây chẵng phải là fan alpha nhóe. Dù biết cái alpha nó từ lâu.
> Thật bụng thì là fan của leadshine nếu đấu tố step, yaskawa nếu đấu servo.
> Nói vậy thôi chứ riêng vụ cnc thì còn đu theo cụ học nhiều, mong là cụ chẵng dấu nghề với mình 
> 
> Còn bác chủ thread. Vài lời thật lòng..
> Đầu tiên nói thật là còn nhiều điều chưa biết về bác chủ, tên thật, tuổi tác, nguyên quán, nghề nghiệp ngoài cái nick & vài bài viết trên này. Nên có thể nói là chưa quen biết. Mặt khác nhiều cụ trên này mình đã biết, đã gặp mặt, nhiều cụ mình còn biết rỏ lịch sử của hắn nữa kìa (đã từng làm gì, đã đạt được thành quả gì, từng thất bại, trả giá thế nào) với những người mình biết rỏ như thế thì chỉ cần phán, không cần chứng minh mình cũng tin. Đó là điều tất nhiên vì là con người mà, lòng tin phải được xây dựng từ từ.
> Qua các bài viết của bạn, quả thật khó đoán bạn đã trải nghiệm được gì. Nhưng cách trao đổi thì luôn bảo vệ quan điểm bất chấp người khác nói gì. Khi nhiều người cùng trái quan điểm với bạn thì bạn bảo họ cùng hội cùng thuyền. Đó chỉ là đánh giá phiến diện thôi. Với mình thì mình nghĩ họ đánh giá khách quan hơn bạn vì họ không bán hàng và họ có nhiều kinh nghiệm, dùng qua nhiều thiết bị hơn bạn nên có nhận xét khác với bạn.
> Vấn đề khác là với những gì bạn đã thể hiện không thuyết phục được người xem phải công nhận nó tốt theo cách bạn nói.
> ...


bác cẩn thận cái câu" thông tin mơ hồ về sản phẩm" hình ảnh, clip, manual sản phẩm, phần mềm em đã đưa rõ để mọi người xem, vậy mà bác dám nói mơ hồ , bác xem có ai bán hàng làm kĩ như em chưa hả?  tại sao có những người nói mà không suy nghĩ như vậy chứ???? bác thử đặt bác vào vị trí của em rồi ngồi đọc lại tất cả các nhận xét của các bác trên diễn đàn rồi nói chuyện nhé! thanks

----------


## nhatson

> bác cẩn thận cái câu" thông tin mơ hồ về sản phẩm" hình ảnh, clip, manual sản phẩm, phần mềm em đã đưa rõ để mọi người xem, vậy mà bác dám nói mơ hồ , bác xem có ai bán hàng làm kĩ như em chưa hả?  tại sao có những người nói mà không suy nghĩ như vậy chứ???? bác thử đặt bác vào vị trí của em rồi ngồi đọc lại tất cả các nhận xét của các bác trên diễn đàn rồi nói chuyện nhé! thanks


em thấy bán hàng làm kĩ như  bác ko thiếu và càng ngày sẽ càng hơn như vậy, vì kinh tế cạnh tranh ngày càng gay gắt
theo bác người hành động vì lợi ích bản thân là bình thường hay bất thường? sự tư hữu là động lực phát triển kinh tế
và trường hợp của bác, em thấy toàn nỗ lực cho sự tư hữu mà thôi

bác xem những người BÀN trên này với bác ai thu được lợi ích về vật chất từ nó ko? nếu có hãy chỉ ra nó


nếu bác có 1 hành động, mua 1 con xenus, alcanet , làm clip test chơi, hdsd, quang clip chạy CNC rồi chỉ ra chỗ kia đang 300k/pcs kìa , chỗ kia thì 500k/pcs nhưng giá này cũng đáng chơi đại di.

Nhiều người thảo luận trên này với bác làm được việc đó, chia sẽ với mọi người về thông tin kỹ thuật, kinh nghiệm, thậm chí là chia sẻ lợi ích về thương mại nữa kìa . Ko ngồi thách thức kiểu "chỉ em chỗ bán đi, bao nhiêu  em mua hết" . Nhiều ông qon tới mức chỉ chỗ, bỏ tiền mua dùm rồi... ôm cục nợ ... và vận còn típ diễn chưa chừa nữa kìa kaka


b.r

----------


## chetaocnc

> em thấy bán hàng làm kĩ như  bác ko thiếu và càng ngày sẽ càng hơn như vậy, vì kinh tế cạnh tranh ngày càng gay gắt
> theo bác người hành động vì lợi ích bản thân là bình thường hay bất thường? sự tư hữu là động lực phát triển kinh tế
> và trường hợp của bác, em thấy toàn nỗ lực cho sự tư hữu mà thôi
> 
> bác xem những người BÀN trên này với bác ai thu được lợi ích về vật chất từ nó ko? nếu có hãy chỉ ra nó
> 
> b.r


hình như các bác cố tình không chịu hiểu vấn đề trả lời toàn đâu đâu không! bác bán hàng thì là tư hữu chứ là gì mà bác thắc mắc! em đăng bán hàng mà bác! còn những người bàn trên này có thu lợi hay k từ từ rồi tính nhé bác!

----------


## nhatson

> hình như các bác cố tình không chịu hiểu vấn đề trả lời toàn đâu đâu không! bác bán hàng thì là tư hữu chứ là gì mà bác thắc mắc! em đăng bán hàng mà bác?????


bác xem những người BÀN trên này với bác ai thu được lợi ích về vật chất từ nó ko? nếu có hãy chỉ ra nó


nếu bác có 1 hành động, mua 1 con xenus, alcanet , làm clip test chơi, hdsd, quang clip chạy CNC rồi chỉ ra chỗ kia đang 300k/pcs kìa , chỗ kia thì 500k/pcs nhưng giá này cũng đáng chơi đại di.

Nhiều người thảo luận trên này với bác làm được việc đó, chia sẽ với mọi người về thông tin kỹ thuật, kinh nghiệm, thậm chí là chia sẻ lợi ích về thương mại nữa kìa . Ko ngồi thách thức kiểu "chỉ em chỗ bán đi, bao nhiêu em mua hết" . Nhiều ông qon tới mức chỉ chỗ, bỏ tiền mua dùm rồi... ôm cục nợ ... và vận còn típ diễn chưa chừa nữa kìa kaka

----------


## chetaocnc

> bác xem những người BÀN trên này với bác ai thu được lợi ích về vật chất từ nó ko? nếu có hãy chỉ ra nó
> 
> 
> nếu bác có 1 hành động, mua 1 con xenus, alcanet , làm clip test chơi, hdsd, quang clip chạy CNC rồi chỉ ra chỗ kia đang 300k/pcs kìa , chỗ kia thì 500k/pcs nhưng giá này cũng đáng chơi đại di.
> 
> Nhiều người thảo luận trên này với bác làm được việc đó, chia sẽ với mọi người về thông tin kỹ thuật, kinh nghiệm, thậm chí là chia sẻ lợi ích về thương mại nữa kìa . Ko ngồi thách thức kiểu "chỉ em chỗ bán đi, bao nhiêu em mua hết" . Nhiều ông qon tới mức chỉ chỗ, bỏ tiền mua dùm rồi... ôm cục nợ ... và vận còn típ diễn chưa chừa nữa kìa kaka


bác có bao nhiêu con giống em em mang tiền qua đặt cọc bác cho em số dt luôn cho em giá luôn nhé! bên kia em đăng bán 1t1/ driver bác Ga Con nói chỗ kia bán 200k bác thấy vậy được không??? rồi bác Gamo nói mua được 2 con rồi hết hàng???? vậy các bác đang chơi trò gì đây???? có tư lợi hay không???

----------


## nhatson

> bác có bao nhiêu con giống em em mang tiền qua đặt cọc bác cho em số dt luôn cho em giá luôn nhé!


http://granitedevices.com/products
muốn mua bao nhiêu con cứ đặt bác, dời đầu thấy bình thường dời sau thấy khá gấu
em thấy bác ko đủ tiền để mua hết vì... mua nhiêu nó sẽ bán bấy nhiêu, giá thì lý thuyết là 70% so với bán lẻ, mua nhiều trả giá tốt thì 50%

----------


## chetaocnc

> http://granitedevices.com/products
> muốn mua bao nhiêu con cứ đặt bác, dời đầu thấy bình thường dời sau thấy khá gấu
> em thấy bác ko đủ tiền để mua hết vì... mua nhiêu nó sẽ bán bấy nhiêu, giá thì lý thuyết là 70% so với bán lẻ, mua nhiều trả giá tốt thì 50%


bác có bao nhiêu con giống em em mang tiền qua đặt cọc bác cho em số dt luôn cho em giá luôn nhé! phải rẻ như mấy bác kia nói đó! bên kia em đăng bán 1t1/ driver bác Ga Con nói chỗ kia bán 200k bác thấy vậy được không??? rồi bác Gamo nói mua được 2 con rồi hết hàng???? vậy các bác đang chơi trò gì đây???? có tư lợi hay không??? em nghĩ bác phải có lý trí một chút! em thì chỉ không thích cách bác Ga Mo comment bên topic mua bán của em còn bác em k muốn cãi với bác làm gì chỉ mong bác công tâm đánh giá thôi ai cũng có sơ suất em có cái nào nói sai thì xin lỗi các bác còn nếu các bác nói các bác đúng 100% thì dừng tại đây admin khoá cái topic này dùm em! THANKS

----------


## lekimhung

Topic mở đầu là giới thiệu động cơ, nội dung thì PR cái driver, cuối cùng thì mục đích là bán cái driver. Em nghĩ bác chủ chậm lại 1 chút suy nghĩ vì sao mọi người có thái độ như vậy.
Trân trọng.

----------


## nhatson

> bác có bao nhiêu con giống em em mang tiền qua đặt cọc bác cho em số dt luôn cho em giá luôn nhé! bên kia em đăng bán 1t1/ driver bác Ga Con nói chỗ kia bán 200k bác thấy vậy được không??? rồi bác Gamo nói mua được 2 con rồi hết hàng???? vậy các bác đang chơi trò gì đây???? có tư lợi hay không???


haiz , dân buôn bán em nói tới vậy vẫn còn...
nếu thêm chút nữa xem có hiểu ra vấn đề ko?


bà con thấy em thik, rẻ rẻ trong sức chịu đựng bà con mua tặng em, còn bỏ ra tiền để shipping tặng em nữa chữ, hix hix


lúc nào đó, bác wen chuyện buôn bán đi , chỉ là vui chơi với tbị thôi thì vô đây chơi với em

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/58...anh-step-drive

----------


## chetaocnc

> topic mở đầu là giới thiệu động cơ, nội dung thì pr cái driver, cuối cùng thì mục đích là bán cái driver. Em nghĩ bác chủ chậm lại 1 chút suy nghĩ vì sao mọi người có thái độ như vậy.
> Trân trọng.


cái này là bên topic kia bị khoá nên qua bên này nói đó bác! Em có để giá bán bên này đâu????

----------


## chetaocnc

> haiz , dân buôn bán em nói tới vậy vẫn còn...
> Nếu thêm chút nữa xem có hiểu ra vấn đề ko?
> 
> 
> Bà con thấy em thik, rẻ rẻ trong sức chịu đựng bà con mua tặng em, còn bỏ ra tiền để shipping tặng em nữa chữ, hix hix
> 
> 
> lúc nào đó, bác wen chuyện buôn bán đi , chỉ là vui chơi với tbị thôi thì vô đây chơi với em
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/58...anh-step-drive


bác nên tập trung vô cái chuyện trên đang bàn kìa! NẾU LÀ BÁC BÁC SUY NGHĨ THẾ NÀO CÓ TỨC K CHỨ NẾU BÁC LÀ NGƯỜI CÔNG TÂM BÁC NÓI CHO EM MỘT LỜI ĐI

----------


## nhatson

> bác nên tập trung vô cái chuyện trên đang bàn kìa! NẾU LÀ BÁC BÁC SUY NGHĨ THẾ NÀO CÓ TỨC K CHỨ NẾU BÁC LÀ NGƯỜI CÔNG TÂM BÁC NÓI CHO EM MỘT LỜI ĐI


ko em thấy bình thường, vì tư lợi cắn răng mà chịu
người ta ko vì tư lợi post bài bị vùi dập còn chưa dám nói gì nữa ở đó tư lợi mà lên đòi quyền lợi, ờ mà kể cũng đúg vì tư lợi có quyền lợi nên mới cần đòi, người kia đâu có quyền lợi gì nên... đòi gì bi giờ

----------


## chetaocnc

> ko em thấy bình thường, vì tư lợi cắn răng mà chịu
> người ta ko vì tư lợi post bài bị vùi dập còn chưa dám nói gì nữa ở đó tư lợi mà lên đòi quyền lợi


thanks bác nếu bác nói vậy thì em hiểu bác rồi!

----------


## CKD

Thông tin đưa ra vẫn còn lưu lại đó.
Thà đừng đưa bất kỳ thông tin gì, quăng cái manual lên bảo mọi người cứ tự tham khảo là xong. Đằng này đưa thông tin là peak power, có người thắc mắc thì bảo 90V x 9A và bảo người ta tính. Vậy thongovtin không mập mờ là gì?
Nếu bảo khó dùng thì người dùng phải có kiến thức căn bản hoặc hơn mới dùng được. Nếu bảo đơn giản thì mấy ai hiểu được peak power và rate power khác nhau cái gì?
Vậy chỉ có thể hiểu thành 2 trường hợp là: 1 là bạn không biết vì nếu biết bạn chắc chắn hiểu được công suất ấy không vận hành được, 2 là bạn cố tình đưa thông tin sai về sản phẩm.
Vấn đề kế là chủ đề ở đây có chức năng trao đổi & cgia sẽ thông tin. Nếu bạn muốn Pr thì đăng trực tiếp ở chủ đề bán hàng. Khi chấp nhận đăng ở đây thì không trách được việc so sánh với các sản phẩm khác. Việc tranh luận về giá trị cũng do bạn khởi sướng khi bảo vệ quan điểm tính năng tốt, giá tốt gì đó. Giờ  bạn bảo là đăng clip để phục vụ bán hàng. Vậy nghi vấ PR trá hình của mình là chính xác. Và PR trá hình là sai nội quy, bạn đã sai trước rồi giờ ngồi trách cứ người khác. BQT xử lý vậy là em thấy nhẹ nhàng lắm rồi.
Việc cụ Gamo mua được 2 bộ thì đâu mới gần đây, sau khi cụ đăng bán khá lâu. Và là đồ cũ thì lúc có lúc không, người mua được nhiều, người mua ít, có người chẵng có mà mua là thường tình. Có gì đâu mà đánh đố, thách thức. Riêng mình biết nhiều anh em trên này (trong đó có mình) biết rỏ nguồn gốc nhiều sản phẩm được rao bán trên này, biết rỏ cả giá thương lái mua vào bán ra thế nào. Ngay cả giá thu vào của thành viên bán hàng trên này cũng biết. Nhưng có ai bàn tán gì gây bất lợi chưa? Vì hơn ai hết, họ hiểu thế nào là thuận mua vừa bán. Họ chỉ lên tiếng khi thấy thiếu thông tin, có thể gây hiểu lầm cho người mua.

----------


## lekimhung

> cái này là bên topic kia bị khoá nên qua bên này nói đó bác! Em có để giá bán bên này đâu????


Bác nói vậy thì em cũng không biết nói gì hơn, nếu xác định là mục trao đổi kỹ thuật vậy thì em khuyên bác chỉ xem những lời nói của mọi người như là cuộc trao đổi kỹ thuật và kinh nghiệm thôi cho khoẻ, có thể đúng có thể sai. Chứ mà tư tưởng thì bán hàng thì em nghĩ cuối củng cũng không đi đến đâu.

----------


## chetaocnc

> thông tin đưa ra vẫn còn lưu lại đó.
> Thà đừng đưa bất kỳ thông tin gì, quăng cái manual lên bảo mọi người cứ tự tham khảo là xong. đằng này đưa thông tin là peak power, có người thắc mắc thì bảo 90v x 9a và bảo người ta tính. Vậy thongovtin không mập mờ là gì?
> Nếu bảo khó dùng thì người dùng phải có kiến thức căn bản hoặc hơn mới dùng được. Nếu bảo đơn giản thì mấy ai hiểu được peak power và rate power khác nhau cái gì?
> Vậy chỉ có thể hiểu thành 2 trường hợp là: 1 là bạn không biết vì nếu biết bạn chắc chắn hiểu được công suất ấy không vận hành được, 2 là bạn cố tình đưa thông tin sai về sản phẩm.
> Vấn đề kế là chủ đề ở đây có chức năng trao đổi & cgia sẽ thông tin. Nếu bạn muốn pr thì đăng trực tiếp ở chủ đề bán hàng. Khi chấp nhận đăng ở đây thì không trách được việc so sánh với các sản phẩm khác. Việc tranh luận về giá trị cũng do bạn khởi sướng khi bảo vệ quan điểm tính năng tốt, giá tốt gì đó. Giờ  bạn bảo là đăng clip để phục vụ bán hàng. Vậy nghi vấ pr trá hình của mình là chính xác. Và pr trá hình là sai nội quy, bạn đã sai trước rồi giờ ngồi trách cứ người khác.
> Việc cụ gamo mua được 2 bộ thì đâu mới gần đây, sau khi cụ đăng bán khá lâu. Và là đồ cũ thì lúc có lúc không, người mua được nhiều, người mua ít, có người chẵng có mà mua là thường tình. Có gì đâu mà đánh đố, thách thức. Riêng mình biết nhiều anh em trên này (trong đó có mình) biết rỏ nguồn gốc nhiều sản phẩm được rao bán trên này, biết rỏ cả giá thương lái mua vào bán ra thế nào. Ngay cả giá thu vào của thành viên bán hàng trên này cũng biết. Nhưng có ai bàn tán gì gây bất lợi chưa? Vì hơn ai hết, họ hiểu thế nào là thuận mua vừa bán. Họ chỉ lên tiếng khi thấy thiếu thông tin, có thể gây hiểu lầm cho người mua.


bác đăng bán 1t1/con người khác vào nói mua 200k/con rồi bác thấy sao?  Chỉ có dân kĩ thuật hiểu rõ mới mua nhé bác dân gà mờ k ai mua đâu! Thông tin vậy mà mập mờ thì thua rồi!  Bác ở cần thơ ghé qua chỗ bác nghĩa 0989013305 tham khảo cách bán hàng của em nhé! đời em làm việc rõ ràng k lừa gạt ai bao giờ! Thanks! CÒN CÁI CÔNG SUẤT THÌ CÁI NÀY EM XIN LỖI CÁC BÁC HỒI GIỜ EM LÀM LAPTOP TOÀN TÍNH P=UxI nếu sai xót mong các bác bỏ qua! thanks

----------


## nhatson

> bác đăng bán 1t1/con người khác vào nói mua 200k/con rồi bác thấy sao?  Chỉ có dân kĩ thuật hiểu rõ mới mua nhé bác dân gà mờ k ai mua đâu! Thông tin vậy mà mập mờ thì thua rồi!  Bác ở cần thơ ghé qua chỗ bác nghĩa 0989013305 tham khảo cách bán hàng của em nhé! đời em làm việc rõ ràng k lừa gạt ai bao giờ! Thanks! CÒN CÁI CÔNG SUẤT THÌ CÁI NÀY EM XIN LỖI CÁC BÁC HỒI GIỜ EM LÀM LAPTOP TOÀN TÍNH P=UxI nếu sai xót mong các bác bỏ qua! thanks


haiz, thì người ta mua ve chai 200k nói mua ve chai 200k, ko lẽ mua ve chai 200k bác bán 1t người ta phải e then nói mua 900k trời?

nhiều member công nhận là bác bán 1t1 là bthuong, em cũng công nhận nó là bthuong
vậy bác có công nhận mua 200k ở bãi máy noi mà nó chuẩn bị đập ra để lấy nhôm đồng là bthuong vẫn có thể xảy ra hay ko?

----------


## chetaocnc

> haiz, thì người ta mua ve chai 200k nói mua ve chai 200k, ko lẽ mua ve chai 200k bác bán 1t người ta phải e then nói mua 900k trời?


bác suy nghĩ lại cái hoàn cảnh người ta comment trong cái topic em đang bán hàng rồi nhận xét! còn nếu bác cố tình không chịu hiểu thì em xin lỗi! lúc trước em rất có thiện cảm với những nhận xét của bác nhưng giờ em :Big Grin:  bó tay thôi thì bác nào cảm thấy cần thì mua không thì thôi chứ cứ cãi nhau làm gì cuối năm rồi thôi lo nghỉ ngơi an tết đi các bác! bác nào rảnh rỗi khi nào tập trung SG cafe chơi chia sẻ! em thì nhiều lúc cũng hăng máu lắm lên cãi lung tung nhưng xong rồi thôi nghĩ lại bực thì mình mệt chứ ai mêt! :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> bác suy nghĩ lại cái hoàn cảnh người ta comment trong cái topic em đang bán hàng rồi nhận xét! còn nếu bác cố tình không chịu hiểu thì em xin lỗi! lúc trước em rất có thiện cảm với những nhận xét của bác nhưng giờ em bó tay thôi thì bác nào cảm thấy cần thì mua không thì thôi chứ cứ cãi nhau làm gì cuối năm rồi thôi lo nghỉ ngơi an tết đi các bác!


thương nhân cần có bản lãnh, mấy chuyện như trên là vặt vãnh

Marketing ko làm nên chất lượng sản phẩm 
Marketing khách hàng luôn đúng
Marketing - đúng và đủ
Marketing là market+ing  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Tôi không kết luận bạn lừa ai.
Tôi chỉ nói là bạn đưa thông tin mập mờ theo quan mà tôi đã nói. Mọi thông tin đã đưa ra khi rao bán sp đều có giá trị và phải chính xác. Không thể nói tại khách hàng không đọc hướng dẩn trước khi mua được. Và bạn cũng đã khẵng định lại khi có người hỏi. Bạn cũng không đưa ra điều kiện hoặc khuyến cáo người mua phải đọc manual trước khi mua. Bạn cũng không đưa điều kiện nếu dùng không được thì trả lại. Vậy phần thiệt thuộc người mua rồi còn gì.
Bạn đăng clip với mục đích giới thiệu sp mà mình rao bán. Clip được giới thiệu ở đây, nếu đúng quan điểm trao đổi & chia sẽ là hợp lệ. Nhưng ở đây thể hiện quan điểm của người bán hàng. Vậy nên nó là pr trá hình, quảng cáo sản phẩm sai nơi quy định. Vậy việc đầu tiên nên trách là trách mình sao viết bài phạm quy kìa.
Bạn rao bán và có người chỉ chổ bán rẻ hơn. Vậy bạn phải xem lại giá mình đưa ra có hợp lý chưa? Chưa nói đến cái chổ ấy chỉ có 1/2 sp còn sót lại và bán kiểu ve chai thì lo làm gì. Muốn có thêm cũng phải mua của bạn. Muốn chắc ăn phải mua của bạn. Muốn được hổ trợ khi sử dụng phải mua của bạn v.v.. Vậy thì lăn tăn cái chi?

----------


## chetaocnc

Ai cũng có cái tôi của mình! Thôi em đã sai có gì các bác bỏ qua nhé! Em cũng Ming muốn cái nền công nghiệp nặng nước mình nó phát triển nhưng k có đủ khả năng! từ nay Có hàng sẽ bán rẻ để mấy em sinh viên chế cháo!

----------


## Tuanlm

Thấy forum căng thẳng quá, em xin phép góp tí lạc đề cho nguội bớt. Mấy bộ accel và stepnet này thực sự rất tốt để tìm hiểu về close loop và servo, phần mềm rất trực quan. Tuy nhiên để dùng được thì anh em cần trang bị một nên tảng kiến thức tương đối. 

Còn về công việc thực tế thì chi phí dành cho giải pháp ( thời gian, hiệu quả) thường cao hơn nhiều so với chi phí thiết bị. Vì vậy nếu ai tính đến hiệu năng làm việc thì alpha step là lựa chọn tối ưu mà giá cũng chấp nhận được. Còn để học hỏi thì mấy bộ stepnet này là lựa chọn cũng không phải tệ.

----------


## Ga con

He he, tối qua nhà ồn ào quá trằn trọc khó ngủ, thì ra trên này đang chém nhau tơi bời.
@cụ Gà mờ: em sorry đã lôi cụ vào vụ này, bị ăn chửi nhiều quá. Thôi hôm nào em mời cafe  :Wink: .

@bác chủ thớt: không phải không có lý do đâu bác.
- Bác bán hàng thông tin không đầy đủ, mọi người lăn tăn công suất, tôi cũng chỉ chia sẻ tí kinh nghiệm kiến thức, thuần túy là chia sẻ. Bác quay qua với thái độ miệt thị.
- Việc chia sẻ điểm bán, giá bán tụi tôi đã nó trước đây cả tháng rồi, trong chính mấy luồng của bác luôn chứ không phải giờ mới nói, trong lúc bác còn mải mê PR sản phẩm, chưa bán nhé, nếu cần bác tìm lại trong mấy cái luồng bác mở đi. Còn luồng bán hàng thì bác cập nhật giá lúc nào tôi không biết (hay không để ý), qua đây mới biết giá.
- Bác làm tôi nhớ đến anh Quảng, cái gì cũng nhất quả đất  :Wink: .
- Điểm duy nhất tôi học được ở thớt bác là con này chạy được step 3pha. Điều này trước đây tôi hoàn toàn không nghĩ đến, không có tý gì về ý tưởng này.

@anh NamCNC: để e về test xem sao. Nếu nó chạy được step 3pha nghĩa là tần số nó lên được rất cao, có khi chạy được mấy con spindle đồng bộ tốc độ cao đó. Để xem, nếu nó không có detect phase, detect stall... thì...như không :Wink: .

@cụ CKD: 
- Bạn em làm thương mại (như cụ Luyến chẳng hạn) cũng không dùng Alphastep dù khen hay, nhưng làm máy thương mại cũng đều dùng Leadshine giống cụ thôi  :Wink: . Vì giờ tìm ra con alpha cũng không dễ, số lượng chả có bao nhiêu. Với người làm máy để xài thì rất nên dùng. À, alpha chỉ ngon nhất khi xài cho máy gỗ hay tương tự thôi, còn kim loại thì không vì lý do khác.
- Cụ quyền mode mà, thấy không đúng có thể lock để tránh tranh cãi. Chưa kể báo Admin delete luôn e cũng không sao, không tiếc bài viết. Em cũng rút kinh nghiệm không tham gia mấy cái luồng như kiểu này nữa.

@cụ Nhatson: em hoàn toàn đồng ý với cụ. Cả về mặt thương mại lẫn kiến thức kinh nghiệm.
E cũng đồng ý với nhận xét của cụ Thuhanoi:  chả có gì đúng, chưa chắc có gì sai. Mình cho là đúng chẳng qua nó là phù hợp ngay tại thời điểm hiện tại thôi, sai thì tương tự.

@cụ Tuanlm: cụ nhận xét thế là khách quan rồi, em hoàn toàn đồng ý. Có vài điểm cần nói thêm:
- Driver hãng này thiết kế nhìn tuy khá đẹp, không biết phải dạng rẻ tiền không nhưng theo em thì thiếu nhiều thứ ngoài bảo vệ ngược nguồn như cụ nói: thiếu free wheeling diode, thiếu module brake/không có build in hay external luôn, thiếu bảo vệ quá áp/thấp áp nên đấu điện là nó vào thẳng công suất luôn ...
- Vì mấy lý do trên nên sức chịu đựng nó dồn lên mấy con công suất hết (quá áp, residual current...) nên cái driver 5434AC em mới test sơ sơ mà nó lên đường. Đúng ra thiết kế này phải dùng FET hay IGBT chịu đựng 8-900V mới sống nổi.

Tình hình căng thẳng em kể câu chuyện thế này:

1) Bên vườn chuối vừa rồi cụ cụ khoe phục hồi 1 con máy phay khá khủng. Tháo hết đồ Fanuc ra thay bằng biến tần China + controller Mach3, thay cả encoder để chạy được với biến tần luôn. Không biết cải lùi cải tiến nâng đời hạ đời thế nào, nhiều cụ xúm lại phê bình vì dám thay Fanuc bằng mấy cái kia (em nghĩ thầm Fanuc nó đi theo bộ, hỏng một vài món trong đó thì ốm đòn, thay thì thay hết là đúng rồi), rồi còn chạy axis bằng cả biến tần nữa (cũng chả có gì lạ cả), rồi còn xài Mach 3 cho máy kim loại..vv..

Em vào xem, thấy bình thường mà, máy gia công đồ lớn không cần chính xác cao, biến tần có chức năng điều khiển vị trí, chả có lí do gì không làm cả. Ai cũng nghĩ máy CNC là phải gia công được cỡ như khuôn nhựa mỹ phẩm thì thôi  :Wink: . Có nhận xét mấy câu dù biết bác chủ cũng đang say, thần tượng ông Mach3 như em cách nay 10 năm (sau này chạy bên xưởng mới biết, cái máy CNC vừa chạy vừa chơi được nhạc cho cả xưỡng nghe luôn, sửa cũng mệt luôn  :Cool: ), mà cũng nhờ cái thớt đó em mới biết được thương hiệu biến tần Gooddrive GD35 của Chị na, function không kém gì Unidrive của Emerson em đang lùng mà chả có tiền mua, chạy mode position input đến 50kHz, giá cũng khá bèo trong khả năng. Cũng nhờ bác chia sẻ không ngại ngon dở.

Sau đó bác chủ thớt còn liên hệ em nói chuyện vụ CAD/CAM, vui phết.

2) Hôm lâu lâu rồi em cần tìm sửa hoặc mua con motor giống này

Để gắn lên đây

Con motor này giang hồ gọi là motor đúc, quá thông thường với giới thợ, có điều lạ với em vì hồi nào giờ chưa tháo ra sửa bao giờ. Máy em phơi mưa nắng nên bị sét, kêu dù còn chạy được, loay hoay hoài không tháo ra sửa được.

Ra Mr. Hưng Vĩnh Viễn.
- Có sửa con này không ông
   - Nó bị sao, kẹt hả. Con này motor đúc sao sửa được.
- Làm sao tháo ra đây.
   - Đập thôi :Wink: .
- Thế á. Thôi có con nào giống không, giá nhiêu.
   - 400k nhé. Xài có thắng không.

Tìm cũng ra 1 con Tai wan xấu òm, test chạy OK
- Ê sao nó rung dữ vậy ông.
    - Êm zầy còn rung gì.
- Rung bần bật zầy. Ông cầm xem, rung phải không. Thôi kiếm có con OM nào không cho nó giống.

Tìm 1 hồi nữa cũng ra 1 con OM không tem. Test vẫn rung như thường :Cool: 
- Sao nó rung dữ vậy ta.
    - À, lộn, gắn nhầm tụ. Con kia có thắng nên chạy tụ 3.5uF, con này không có nên 2uF thôi.

Thay vào, chạy vẫn rung :Mad: .
- Rung quá không được rồi ông ơi.
    - Chạy tụ nó êm thế còn đòi cái gì nữa. Con motor chạy tụ nào chả rung thế này  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
- Thế hả. Ờ, sao cái quạt với cái bơm nước này cũng chạy tụ mà êm re vậy ta
    - Ờ... :Stick Out Tongue: .
- Thôi em về. Chứ rung thế này thì sao em gắn lên đầu dao được.

Lão tròn mắt nhìn em, vì trước giờ mấy món khó nhằn lão hỏi em, một số món dị, độc chỉ bán được cho em, chắc lão tưởng em biết nhiều lắm.

Về nhà cuối tuần em đi bãi, lụm được 1 con Sumitomo hàng dữ, còn chụp cốt luôn, nhưng bị cắt dây sát. Gắn lên, đúng tụ, hồi hộp test, vẫn rung  :Mad:  :Mad: .
Thôi tự an ủi, nó đã thế, hãng cũng dùng thế, khi thay dao thì không gia công nên ... chả sao.

Em out đây.
Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đục 1 lỗ ngay đít môtor, dùng cây đóng vào đuôi cốt trục về hướng mặt bích vuông là cái nắp tròn giữ ổ bi cùng với cái rotor nó lòi ra ngay.

Nghệ thuật hơn , không tì vết thì úp môtor chổng đít lên trời dùng đồ gá dẫn hứng vỗ cái rìa mặt bích vuông xuống...

Lúc trước công ty cũ của tớ dùng con này làm quạt con sò... thậm chí làm spin khoan lỗ chi tiết... vẫn em ru mà!

Có lẽ con của Phúc bị kêu hộp số chăng?

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Không anh, chạy không mà, không có hộp số.
Nó rung rần rần. Đối với nhiều người thì cho nó êm còn e thì không chịu được. Lão Hưng bảo: motor chạy tụ chứ phải loại chạy biến tần đâu mà đòi êm nữa :Wink: .

Con này không làm chiêu đó được anh (đã đóng, đục, zọng... tè le ra rồi mà không ra), nên mấy lão kia mới gọi là...motor đúc :Big Grin: . Còn nó là loại IP65 kín nước.

Khảo sát từng chỗ một thì thấy có cái nắp đít là có vẻ có dấu lắp ráp (chỗ trầy trụa ấy), thậm chí có 4 cái rãnh cạn có vẻ để vặn nó vào thân, nhưng không tìm ra đồ để vặn nó ra, mỏ lết răng + đục cũng chịu thua.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

À đã nói thì nói luôn đi , tại sao anpha không dùng cho máy phay kim loại , rất thắc mắc à nghen , đang xài cho 2 em ở nhà đó.

----------


## Tuanlm

Up lên tí cho mùa đông không lạnh




@gacon: loại này có auto phase detect. Con 200w AC servo trong clip là loại ABX, không có hall. Mình dùng chơi đc khá nhiều trò như kiểm tra số xung của encoder, số poles của động cơ.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, mayravo, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Đọc full câu zùm em cái, "ngon nhất" cơ mà  :Wink: , không chủ thớt vào xỉa xói em chết.
Thanks.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Đọc full câu zùm em cái, "ngon nhất" cơ mà , không chủ thớt vào xỉa xói em chết.
> Thanks.


í í. Mình quên mất dzụ nhạy cảm này.  :Big Grin: .

----------

